# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KC SENANG SENANG JILID 4 ... ULTIMATE KEEPING CONTEST For FUN

## Dony Lesmana

*Kc senang senang KE EMPAT

Setelah melewati KC SENANG SENANG KETIGA yang mencapai 161 ekor maka, maka dibentuklah panitia KC SENANG SENANG KETIGA yang bertujuan meningkatkan keakraban antara member forum kois 

Panitia 

Ketua EVENT DIRECTOR : Slamet Kurniawan
Pelaksana Harian : Dony Lesmana
Bagian Penjurian : HANJAYA SALIM
Bagian Updated dan IT : DAVID PUPU 


PESERTA 

seluruh member kois terdaftar di forum KOI-S


JENIS KEGIATAN :

Keeping Contest dengan pembagian :

Varietas : 
A. 
Kohaku
Sanke 
Showa

B. 
Shiro Utsuri
Goshiki 
Ginrin A
Doitsu
Koromo
Kawarimono 
Hikarimoyo (termasuk Hikari, Utsuri)

C. 
Asagi
Shusui
Tancho
Hi/Ki Utsurimono
Hikarimujimono
Bekko
Ginrin B

Ada 3 Kategori A , B dan C

Salah satu Kategori ( A atau B atau C ) hanya dapat berlangsung jika terdapat minimal 10 ikan yang didaftarkan. 

ATURAN MAIN :

a. Para peserta BEBAS membeli ikan dimana saja dengan kategori DEALER / SUB DEALER manapun dengan syarat Harga MAX Rp.5.000.000. dengan ukuran MAXIMUM 35 cm 

b. Ikan harus di posting dengan foto yg baik dan harus diberi keterangan dibeli dimana dengan harga berapa dan ukuran berapa.

c. Membayar biaya pendaftaran Rp . 500.000 per ekor ikan . Biaya pendaftaran akan dipergunakan untuk membeli hadiah dan biaya operasional event ini.

d. Panitia berhak menanyakan kebenaran harga dan ukuran pada dealer yg dicantumkan dan jika ditemukan hal yg melanggar maka panitia berhak mendiskualifikasi ikan tersebut.

e. Batas Pendaftaran dimulai pada tanggal 1 Mei 2016 pk 00.00 samapi kepada 31 Mei 2016 pk 24.00 dan sdh membayar biaya pendaftaran. Lewat dari batas waktu tersebut maka pendaftaran ikan tidak akan diterima.

f. Periode Keeping Contest Senang Senang ketiga ini dimulai 1 JUNI 2016 sampai 11th KOI-S FESTIVAL APRIL 2017.

g. SEGALA BENTUK PENIPUAN atau KEBOHONGAN akan mendapatkan GANJARAN DARI TUHAN YME. 


TATA CARA PENJURIAN :

a. Keeping Contest ini bertujuan untuk pembelajaran kita semua sebagai penghobbyist maka merupakan suatu KEWAJIBAN mengupdate setiap 4 Bulan yaitu :

Batas waktu UPDATE 1 adalah 1-30 September 2016
Batas waktu UPDATE 2 adalah 1-31 Januari 2017
Penjurian pada waktu 11th KOI-S FESTIVAL

Jika ada peserta yg tidak UPDATE pada waktunya maka akan dikenakan Denda Rp 1.000.000. per 
Update ( biaya DENDA Update akan dipergunakan untuk operasional event ini ) jika peserta yg tidak 
UPDATE tidak membayar DENDA maka akan langsung di DISKUALIFIKASI dari KC ini.

b. Penjurian akan dilakukan pada waktu 10th KOI-S FESTIVAL dengan minimal 3 Juri Jepang 
Peserta yg tidak membawa ikannya akan di diskualifikasi .

c. Penjurian tidak akan dilakukan pervarietas tapi perkelompok contohnya 
Kelompok A yaitu : KOHAKU SANKE dan SHOWA dst nya

d. HADIAH adalah sebagai berikut 
GC A/B/C mendapatkan 35 % dari uang pendaftaran dari kelompok tersebut
RGC A/B/C mendapatkan 25 % dari uang Pendaftaran dari kelompok tersebut
Juara 1 A/B/C mendapatkan 10 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.
Juara 2 A/B/C mendapatkan 5 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.
Juara 3 A/B/C mendapatkan 3 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.

e. JURI akan menilai secara individual dengan kriteria penilaian 
- GROWTH yang seimbang dengan OVERALL BEAUTY , LUSTER , SKIN , PATTERN dsbnya
- Jumlah point2 para juri tersebut akan dijumlah dan jumlah point terkecil akan menjadi 
pemenangnya
- Jika terdapat jumlah point yg sama maka Juri secara TEAM akan menentukan urutan pemenang 
dari ikan ikan yg poinnya sama.

TAMBAHAN :

UKURAN MINIMAL PADA PENJURIAN ADALAH 50 CM DIBAWAH 50 CM AKAN DI DISKUALIFIKASI


Hal hal yg belum tercantum diatas akan diputuskan panitia secara bijak dan terbuka

Salam Hormat

Dony Lesmana 


*

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Siaaaap.......  :Plane: cari ikan.....

----------


## david_pupu

Huntiiinngggggggg

----------


## jimmy 007

Mulai lagiiii....

----------


## pieth

Ikutttttt heheheeeee hunting2

----------


## fajarhto

Om dony.. koi-s 11th kali om penjuriannya ..lhan baru selesai 10th koi-s fest..

----------


## LDJ

Ale ikut..
Moga2 dapat ikan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om dony.. koi-s 11th kali om penjuriannya ..lhan baru selesai 10th koi-s fest..


Ya om ... memang di 11th kois penjuriannya.. tks

----------


## Slametkurniawan

ini main comot nama aye aja... bayar royalti ya.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ini main comot nama aye aja... bayar royalti ya.


50rb perak

----------


## Slametkurniawan

inget om... apa rahasia kemenangan KC Fun 3 ?






> Ale ikut..
> Moga2 dapat ikan

----------


## Slametkurniawan

kenapa 5 juta skrg ? jelasin dong om.





> 50rb perak

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kenapa 5 juta skrg ? jelasin dong om.


Biar bisa cr ikan lbh bgs om... mendukung dealer2 untung

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> inget om... apa rahasia kemenangan KC Fun 3 ?


Hoki om...

----------


## frostbitez

ga mau panitia gua udah mau fokus buat menang saja hoki saja udah ga cukup

----------


## LDJ

> inget om... apa rahasia kemenangan KC Fun 3 ?


Ga ada yang rahasia om..tungguin aja sisa pilihan om DL

----------


## asnanto

> ga mau panitia gua udah mau fokus buat menang saja hoki saja udah ga cukup


Kompetisi mulai keras ya om.....hehehehe......yang terlena akan tertinggal

----------


## agusta_17

om, kalo pakai ikan hasil breeding sendiri boleh kah?

----------


## LDJ

> om, kalo pakai ikan hasil breeding sendiri boleh kah?


Boleh om..malah disarankan buat promo breedernya
Koi lokal skrg bagus2 kok

----------


## Ady

asyekkk support partisipasi yahh

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Ga ada yang rahasia om..tungguin aja sisa pilihan om DL


Jadi tunggu Om Don pilih duluan ya.... Sisanya jadi bagus ya Om Leo...

----------


## Ady

ini daftarnya harus 1 mei yah?? heehehehe
kalo daftar sekrg,,bisa dpt disc yahhh ??

----------


## bbongso

om kalo size 36BU boleh ikut gak? Potong ekor kena denda yah Om?

----------


## Zone

> Ga ada yang rahasia om..tungguin aja sisa pilihan om DL


The best...!!! LOL

----------


## Zone

Mau nanya dan usul aja. Kc fun3 size max 30, Minimum 50. Ini max 35, min sama juga 50 om ?

----------


## frostbitez

> Mau nanya dan usul aja. Kc fun3 size max 30, Minimum 50. Ini max 35, min sama juga 50 om ?


you know lah dony ga sanggup size 55
don jgn gua dong penjurian yg laen...biar yg blom pernah jd ikut dapet pengalaman

----------


## Jimmie0505

Wih mantap ikutttttt wkwkwkwk

----------


## 1w4k

Suka banget dengan aturan main point g  :Rockon:

----------


## Movenpick7

Ikutan lagiiiii...
walaupun kmrn gagal berangkat ke kemayoran karena ada halangan  ::

----------


## LDJ

> Suka banget dengan aturan main point g


Iya om..udah pada gede lah ya..
Klo masih pengen nyolong2 juga ya ketahuan lah kelasnya, hehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mau nanya dan usul aja. Kc fun3 size max 30, Minimum 50. Ini max 35, min sama juga 50 om ?


sama om ... penjurian minimum 50 cm .. start di 35 cm

----------


## LDJ

Eh om DL..oleh2 ikan donk

----------


## LDJ

Eh adaa om DL..oleh2 ikan donk

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Karena ini sdh tahun ke 4 ada perubahan aturan sedikit nih :

PENDAFTARAN AKAN DIBUKA 2 SESI

1.  1 - 20 Mei pendaftaran Normal Rp 500.000.

2. 21 -28 Mei pendaftaran menjadi Rp 750.000.

3. 29-31 Mei pendaftaran menjadi Rp 1.000.000.

Dibuat seperti adalah untuk 

1. HADIAH BEST LOKAL A B C

2. HADIAH ROOKIE of KC FUN 4

Sekian dan Terima kasih

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Karena ini sdh tahun ke 4 ada perubahan aturan sedikit nih :
> 
> PENDAFTARAN AKAN DIBUKA 2 SESI
> 
> 1.  1 - 20 Mei pendaftaran Normal Rp 500.000.
> 
> 2. 21 -28 Mei pendaftaran menjadi Rp 750.000.
> 
> 3. 29-31 Mei pendaftaran menjadi Rp 1.000.000.
> ...


Daftar sebelum tanggal 1 Mei ada discount tidak Om Don....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Daftar sebelum tanggal 1 Mei ada discount tidak Om Don....


Hahaha disc nya blm dateng om... wkwkw

----------


## Movenpick7

> Karena ini sdh tahun ke 4 ada perubahan aturan sedikit nih :
> 
> PENDAFTARAN AKAN DIBUKA 2 SESI
> 
> 1.  1 - 20 Mei pendaftaran Normal Rp 500.000.
> 
> 2. 21 -28 Mei pendaftaran menjadi Rp 750.000.
> 
> 3. 29-31 Mei pendaftaran menjadi Rp 1.000.000.
> ...


itu bukannya pendaftaran 3 sesi om don? Hahaha  ::

----------


## Zone

> Wih mantap ikutttttt wkwkwkwk


Pilih pasukannya santai2 jim..

----------


## Monggalana

Ini postingan ilegal ya? Lom di sticky.. Jgn dipercaya..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ini postingan ilegal ya? Lom di sticky.. Jgn dipercaya..


mandi dulu yuss.... banyak ketombeee

----------


## member88

*quote  "dengan ukuran MAXIMUM 35 cm"


kalo ada kecurigaan potong sirip kena penalti brp om2 panitia?*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *quote  "dengan ukuran MAXIMUM 35 cm"
> 
> 
> kalo ada kecurigaan potong sirip kena penalti brp om2 panitia?*



ada di point G om... Thx

----------


## member88

g. SEGALA BENTUK PENIPUAN atau KEBOHONGAN akan mendapatkan GANJARAN DARI TUHAN YME. 

Ok. Jadi pake hati nurani masing2 pihak saja ya. Rasanya ini paling bagus.

----------


## Movenpick7

Hidup om dony  :: 

om don, kalo boleh tau kmrn yg penjurian kc senang" brp ekor yg sampe kemayoran?

----------


## reizo29

Kalo beli dr perorgan boleh ga ya om? Atau harus dr dealer atau subdealer aja? Tq.

----------


## LDJ

> Kalo beli dr perorgan boleh ga ya om? Atau harus dr dealer atau subdealer aja? Tq.


Dari perorangan boleh, peternak juga boleh..asalkan bisa dikonfirm panitia (bila diperlukan)

----------


## demmy

Wuiiih... dimulai lg... ^_^

----------


## frostbitez

> Hidup om dony 
> 
> om don, kalo boleh tau kmrn yg penjurian kc senang" brp ekor yg sampe kemayoran?


Sekitar 50e saja yg dijurikan kmaren

----------


## Cara

salam kenal.... mau coba2 ikuyan seneng2

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sekitar 50e saja yg dijurikan kmaren


Tepatnya

Kelas a  21 ekor
Kelas b   9 ekor
Kelas c  12 ekor

Tks

----------


## agusta_17

> Tepatnya
> 
> Kelas a  21 ekor
> Kelas b   9 ekor
> Kelas c  12 ekor
> 
> Tks


sepertinya kelas b yang paling dikit...masuk sini aja kali y hihi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

kandidat KC Fun 4, sudah boleh dipajang belum ya ?

----------


## david_pupu

*
nanya om dony ,  kalau ikan start  15 cm tapi nanti penjurian tembus 50 cm  tetep dijuriin kan ??

jurinya ngk cuma lihat grow aja kan om ??

soale kalau mulai 15 cm  udh kalah size pasti nih


maaf pertanyaan newbie*  :Rofl:

----------


## Ramto

Nyimak ya om...

entuk kan?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *
> nanya om dony ,  kalau ikan start  15 cm tapi nanti penjurian tembus 50 cm  tetep dijuriin kan ??
> 
> jurinya ngk cuma lihat grow aja kan om ??
> 
> soale kalau mulai 15 cm  udh kalah size pasti nih
> 
> 
> maaf pertanyaan newbie*


Pengalaman saya melihat juri jepang menjuri mereka lebih melihat 

1.  OVERALL BEAUTY .. spt shining .. skin.. kualitas sumi.. beni .. dan perfomance body

2. Jika ada size yg berbeda sebagai contoh ada ikan yg 50 cm tp dgn shine yg lbh bgs dan kualitas skin sumi beni yg baik.. biasanya akan dimenangkan yg 50 cm dibandingkan dngan ikan yg 60 cm tp kualitas skin yg biasa atau beni yg kusam..

3. Kalau dengan kualitas yg sama ya MUNGKIN juga jurinya akan melihat size yg lbh besar..

4. SISTEM PENJURIAN DI KC SENANG2  sangat BERBEDA dgn show biasa yaitu SETIAP JURI MENILAI secara INDIVIDU dan point yg terendah akan menjadi juaranya..

5. Dgn 4 alasan diatas saya rasa tidak mustahil dgn size kecil dapat menjadi JUARA di kc senang2.. sebagai contoh adalah ikan showa kayoinese saya yg size akhir adalah 51 cm dpt menjadi juara 2 .. padahal banyak ikan lain di kelas a yg mencapai 60 cm..

Demikian penjelasan saya.. terima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kandidat KC Fun 4, sudah boleh dipajang belum ya ?


Boleh om... asal msh hidup...  :: 




> Nyimak ya om...
> 
> entuk kan?


Boleh om.. ikutan jg donk...

----------


## Movenpick7

Kc senang" emang kc yahud dah  :: 
masih nyari pasukan buat perang...

----------


## david_pupu

> Pengalaman saya melihat juri jepang menjuri mereka lebih melihat 
> 
> 1.  OVERALL BEAUTY .. spt shining .. skin.. kualitas sumi.. beni .. dan perfomance body
> 
> 2. Jika ada size yg berbeda sebagai contoh ada ikan yg 50 cm tp dgn shine yg lbh bgs dan kualitas skin sumi beni yg baik.. biasanya akan dimenangkan yg 50 cm dibandingkan dngan ikan yg 60 cm tp kualitas skin yg biasa atau beni yg kusam..
> 
> 3. Kalau dengan kualitas yg sama ya MUNGKIN juga jurinya akan melihat size yg lbh besar..
> 
> 4. SISTEM PENJURIAN DI KC SENANG2  sangat BERBEDA dgn show biasa yaitu SETIAP JURI MENILAI secara INDIVIDU dan point yg terendah akan menjadi juaranya..
> ...


Sip om dony  thankyou penjelasannya

----------


## Monggalana

Ud bs posting nih..

----------


## herrydragon

Isa Showa 35cm 
dealer Jakarta Koi Centre
harga 3.5jt 



Okawa Shiro 32cm 
dealer Jakarta Koi Centre 
harga 1.5jt 



Ogata Hi Utsuri size 32cm 
dealer Jakarta Koi Centre 
harga 4.5jt



Dainichi Tancho Showa 30cm
dealer Dodo Koi 
harga 5jt 



Mumpung ikan puasa sekalian foto2  :Peace:

----------


## LDJ

Joss banget om HD  :Thumb:

----------


## herrydragon

> Joss banget om HD


Thanks om Leo.. Saya poto sampai 2jam lebih 4e buat pas in di meterannya  :Rofl:

----------


## LDJ

Hahaha...minum es kopi dulu om...sabar masih hari pertama.
*deg2an belum punya calon juga nih*

----------


## herrydragon

> Hahaha...minum es kopi dulu om...sabar masih hari pertama.
> *deg2an belum punya calon juga nih*


wkwkw om Leo jago lah pilih calonnya sama keepnya  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## Monggalana

Hi utsuri 22 cm lokal 
Harga 500rb


Showa 28cm isa
Harga 3 jt.. Gading koi

----------


## fajarhto

Sortir sortir ... cari ikan sisaan dulu.

----------


## bbongso

Om Dony...kalo ikan nya lagi di GO sama dealer lain boleh ikutan gak yah om KC nya. harga GO nya masih di bawah 5 jt dan ukuran masih di bawah 35Bu seh? thanks...Selesai GO bulan Desember Om..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Dony...kalo ikan nya lagi di GO sama dealer lain boleh ikutan gak yah om KC nya. harga GO nya masih di bawah 5 jt dan ukuran masih di bawah 35Bu seh? thanks...Selesai GO bulan Desember Om..


Hi om Budi.. ini namanya keeping contest sih om.. yg bertujuan kita belajar memilih ikan dan membesarkannya di kolam sendiri.. yg nantinya membuat kita belajar how to keep koi better... 

So.. lbh baik keep sendiri ya om.. jgn ikan GO...

Thx om Budi

Salam

----------


## bbongso

Siap om...jadi gugur neh satu kandidat hahahah.......om harga pendaftaran yg 500 di perpanjang donk om satu bulan...belum dpt kandidat nehhh....bakalan lama....

----------


## LDJ

Semangat om Budi..ini pendaftaran baru mulai. Closingnya 31 Mei.

Justru bagus punya 1 ikan di GO, punya ikan KC di kolam sendiri pada saat bersamaan. Jadi bisa saling menyemangati.

----------


## pieth

Ikutan daftar yah om


Sanke Wiguna
Dealer Om Dony
Ukuran 33cm
Harga 1.7jt



Ginrin Ochiba Ogata
Dealer JKC
Ukuran 31cm
Harga 3.6jt



Kohaku Tamaura
Dealer Ludo Koi
Ukuran 34cm
Harga 2.8jt

----------


## gizza

Top peserta nya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Peserta KC Fun 4

1. Showa OOMO  ukuran 32 cm  Dealer JKC  Harga 3 jt



2. Sanke Wiguna ukuran 35 cm ... Langsung dari Wiguna Bali Harga 5 jt



3. Sanke Wiguna 32 cm Langsung dari Wiguna Bali Harga 5 jt



4. Tancho Sanke Wiguna , 33 cm Langsung dari wiguna bali harga 5 jt



yg lain menyusul... 

Salam 

Dony

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
1
1
2
4








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
1
0
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
1
4










7
2
4
13

----------


## pieth

Permisi om DL numpang nanya. Ochiba ginrin masuknya ke ginrin B atau hikarimoyo/kawarimono yah? Maap om pertanyaan newbie hehe

----------


## david_pupu

Blm ada pelorrr hikssss

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Permisi om DL numpang nanya. Ochiba ginrin masuknya ke ginrin B atau hikarimoyo/kawarimono yah? Maap om pertanyaan newbie hehe


Ginrin B om..

----------


## pieth

> Ginrin B om..


Oke berarti saya masuk kelas A dan C yah. Tinggal cari pelor lg di kelas B nya kalau begitu. Terima kasih banyak om don

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Serem2......

----------


## fajarhto

Atut......

----------


## asnanto

Waawwww.......udah nebar pelor nih

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Ikutan, Kontingen Delatinos....

Klas A

Kohaku 28cm
Farm Sakai,
Dealer TM Koi, Harga 4jt.
[IMG][/IMG]


Kohaku 34cm
Farm Sakai
Dealer TM Koi, Harga 4Jt
[IMG][/IMG]


Sanke 33cm
Farm Sakai
Dealer TM Koi, Harga 4jt
[IMG][/IMG]


Showa 27cm
Farm Dainichi
Dealer Dodo - Imperial, Harga 5jt
[IMG][/IMG]


Showa 33cm
Farm Dainichi
Dealer Dodo-Imperial, Harga 5jt.
[IMG][/IMG]

Klas B dan C menyusul....

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> No
> Nama
> Kelas A
> Kelas B
> Kelas C
> Total
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mohon di rekap ulang ya....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikutan, Kontingen Delatinos....
> 
> Klas A
> 
> Kohaku 28cm
> Farm Sakai,
> Dealer TM Koi, Harga 4jt.
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> ...


woww pasukan sakai menyerbu.... mantap capt...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
1
1
2
4








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
1
4








5
Bayuadhi737
5
0
0
5










12
1
5
18

----------


## david_pupu

Eh aku tugas ITnya yaa wkwkwwk siapp  laksanakeun

----------


## hxsutanto

Capt ikannya bagus bagus, mau dong dibantu cariin

----------


## luki

ikutan ya......



*Group A*
Variety : Showa 
Ukuran  : 27 cm
Breeder : Tulung Agung
Dealer  : Aan Agoestiana
Harga   : 1,5 juta




*Group B*
Variety : Doitsu Sanke 
Ukuran  : 30 cm
Breeder : Dans Koi
Dealer  :  Dans Koi
Harga   : 2 juta




*Group C*
Variety : Hi Utsuri
Ukuran  : 32 cm
Breeder : Tapos Fish Farm
Dealer  :  Pondok koi
Harga   : 1 juta

----------


## david_pupu

Om luki  dapet aja nih pelor lokal

----------


## Monggalana

hi utsurinya mantep bnr om luki

----------


## interisti

Hi utsuri nya mau donk om luki

----------


## frostbitez

hiutnya splendid om luk

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
1
1
2
4








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
1
4








5
Bayuadhi737
5
0
0
5








6
Luki
1
1
1
3










13
2
6
21

----------


## toldhe

Ikutan 

Sanke 30CM
Breeder Kidkoi
Harga 3jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Ikutan, Kontingen Delatinos....
> 
> Klas A
> 
> Kohaku 28cm
> Farm Sakai,
> Dealer TM Koi, Harga 4jt.
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> ...


Tambahan...Kelas B

Shiro Lokal 30cm
Farm Kamigoi 
Dealer Mayendhi / Majin
Harga Rp 100.000
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
1
1
2
4








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
1
4








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
5








6
Luki
1
1
1
3










13
3
6
21



Mohon di update ulang....

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
1
1
2
4








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
1
4








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
1
1
1
3










13
3
6
22

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
1
1
2
4








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
1
4








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
1
1
1
3








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










14
3
6
23

----------


## asnanto

*Kelas A :

Sanke Lokal, Size 20 cm, Harga Rp. 1.000.000,-*



*Kelas B :

Shiro Utshuri Omosako, Size 20 cm, Harga Rp. 2.900.000,- Dealer Samurai

*

*Ochiba Lokal, Size 35 cm, Harga Rp. 1.000.000,-* 



*Kelas C :

Tancho Sanke Marudo, Size 20 cm, Harga Rp. 2.800.000,- Dealer Samurai

*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
1
1
2
4








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
1
4








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
1
1
1
3








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
1
2
1
4










15
5
7
27

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Numpang meramaikan tolong jangan dihina. lokal 8 cm. Harga Rp 20.000.- dapat di permainan tangkap koi pas all young di almsut....di booth jkc.

----------


## LDJ

Wow..mantap
Langsung ramai om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

om Mikael sebastian memang keeper sejati. saya mau ikutan jg ah... 2 ekor ukuran 8 cm.

----------


## pieth

Om mikael koikichi sejati. Saya penasaran waktu pertama kali tangkep itu seperti apa rupanya yah om? Kebetulan liat juga booth jkc yang tangkep ikan sewaktu allyoung

----------


## Glenardo

Numpang daftar buat customer



Mr. Gani ( Nama ID KOIS nya lupa ..nyusul aja )
Taniguci Sanke 17 cm
Dealer : GAding Koi
HArga : 3 jt

----------


## Glenardo

Mr. Gani
Kujaku TAnuguci Bloodline Offuchi One San 19 cm
Dealer : Gading Koi
HArga 3 jt

----------


## Glenardo

Mr. Gani
Marudo TAncho Sanke 28 cm
Dealer : Gading Koi
Harga 5 jt

----------


## Glenardo

Mr. Hendry Lim
Ginrin Shiro Shinoda 17 cm
Dealer : Gading Koi
Harga 2.5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
1
1
2
4








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
1
4








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
1
1
1
3








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
1
2
1
4








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Mr Gani ( RGK customer )
1
1
2
4

















12
6
9
32

----------


## Glenardo

Info : Mr. Gani...nick name kois " Crimsonero "

Thanks

----------


## LDJ

Daptar yach...mohon maap ga punya banyak pasukan

Nama : Bu Susi
Jenis : Tancho Showa
Size : 32 cm
Breeder : Genkoi (Lokal)
Seller : Decky Young
Harga : 3 juta-an

----------


## 2onny

Permisi om...nubie kpengen nyoba ngikut KC,sekalian nyoba tes kolam...


Nama : Ronny 
Jenis : Tancho kohaku 
Size : 29cm
Breeder : Seblu koi farm blitar
Harga : 1.250jt





Nama : Ronny 
Jenis : Showa
Size : 35cm
Breeder : Seblu koi farm blitar
Harga : 2jt





Nama : Ronny 
Jenis : Showa
Size : 30cm
Breeder : Seblu koi farm blitar
Harga : 1.300jt





Nama : Ronny 
Jenis : kohaku
Size : 35cm
Breeder : Seblu koi farm blitar
Harga : 1.750jt





Nama : Ronny 
Jenis : Tancho showa ginrin
Size : 32cm
Breeder : Seblu koi farm blitar
Harga : 2.500jt




thnx admin...

----------


## LDJ

Halo Doc...apa kabar ? Lama ga ktmu di lelang hehe
Tancho showa ginrin nya maknyus pisan

----------


## Movenpick7

Hoo pasukan kc senang" udah pd keluar, tp saya belum dpt  ::

----------


## Tiny

Jenis : Kohaku
Size : 28 cm
Breeder : Sakai
Dealer : Pusat Koi Emas
Harga : 3 jt




Jenis : Tancho Kohaku
Size : 26 cm
Breeder : Sakai
Dealer : Pusat Koi Emas
Harga : 3 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Jenis : Kohaku
> Size : 28 cm
> Breeder : Sakai
> Dealer : Pusat Koi Emas
> Harga : 3 jt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kodok detected

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Om mikael koikichi sejati. Saya penasaran waktu pertama kali tangkep itu seperti apa rupanya yah om? Kebetulan liat juga booth jkc yang tangkep ikan sewaktu allyoung


 Rupa apanya om hehehe?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
1
1
2
4








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
2
5








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
1
1
1
3








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
1
2
1
4








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
1
2
4








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
1
2










21
6
14
41

----------


## Dony Lesmana

nambah 1

Tancho Kohaku 32 cm

Dealer Feikoi 

Harga 4 jt

----------


## DanielP

Jenis: Tancho Kohaku 
Size: 27 cm
Breeder: Kondo
Dealer: Dodo Koi
Harga: 4 jt

[IMG]20160513_142547(0)-1[/IMG]

----------


## Ady

ikut meramaikan yah :

sakai / golden / 26cm / 3jt

----------


## Ady

F1 breeder jabrix / Hanura koi Tulung agung (Kang Aan) / 30cm / 2jt

----------


## Ady

F1 breeder Edy Tulungagung / Hanura Koi Tukung AGung (kang Aan) / 30cm / 1.5jt

----------


## Ady

F1 breeder Edy Tulungagung / Hanura Koi TulungAGung (kang Aan) / 30cm / 1jt

----------


## Ady

Konishi / Seiryuu / 35cm / 5jt

----------


## herrydragon

Shiro 3rd NND KC size 34cm 
harga 2.5jt 
dealer Jakarta Koi Centre

----------


## DanielP

Jenis : Tancho Kohaku 
Size : 27cm
Breeder : Kondo
Harga : 4 jt
Dealer: Dodo Koi

----------


## fajarhto

> Jenis : Kohaku
> Size : 28 cm
> Breeder : Sakai
> Dealer : Pusat Koi Emas
> Harga : 3 jt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wah .. ini misleading .. masa fotonya di buat jelek ...  :Baby:

----------


## pieth

> Rupa apanya om hehehe?


Rupa pas waktu dapet om hehehe. Kayanya warna nya cuma kuning,item doang kan yah? Hehehehe

----------


## reizo29

Jenis : showa
Ukuran : 28 cm
Dealer : Dans koi
Harga : 2.500


Jenis : showa
Ukuran : 29 cm
Dealer : Dans koi
Harga : 2.500


Jenis : showa
Ukuran : 30 cm
Dealer : henry raharja
Harga : 3.000

----------


## herrydragon

Sanke 3rd NND KC size 35cm
harga 3.5jt 
dealer Jakarta Koi Centre

----------


## Zone

jenis : kijiro ( kawarimono ??) 
Size : 20cm
Harga : 1jt
Dealer : new ayunawa



Jenis : Ginrin B 
Size : 28cm
Harga : 1jt
Dealer : new ayunawa



Jenis : Ginrin B 
Size : 30cm
Harga : 2jt
Dealer : new ayunawa

----------


## david_pupu

> Jenis : showa
> Ukuran : 28 cm
> Dealer : Dans koi
> Harga : 2.500
> 
> 
> Jenis : showa
> Ukuran : 29 cm
> Dealer : Dans koi
> ...



fotonya ngk muncul om

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KELAS A**No*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1
herrydragon
Isa Showa - JKC
35 cm 

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2
Monggalana
Isa Showa - RGK
28 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3
pieth
Sanke Wiguna - DL 
33 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4
pieth
Kohaku Tamaura- Ludo koi
34 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5
Dony Lesmana
Showa Oomo - JKC
32 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6
Dony Lesmana
Sanke Wiguna -  Wiguna Farm
35 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7
Dony Lesmana
Sanke Wiguna -  Wiguna Farm
32 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8
Bayuadhi737
Sakai Kohaku - TM koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9
Bayuadhi737
Sakai Kohaku - TM koi
34 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10
Bayuadhi737
Sakai Sanke - TM koi
33 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11
Bayuadhi737
Showa Dainichi - Dodo koi
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12
Bayuadhi737
Showa Dainichi - Dodo koi
33 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13
luki
Showa - tulung Agung - Aan
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14
toldhe
Sanke Kidkoi
30 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15
asnanto
Sanke lokal
20 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16
mikaelsebastian
Sanke Lokal
8 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17
Crimsonero
Taniguci Sanke - RGK
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18
2onny
Showa - Seblu koi
35 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19
2onny
Showa - Seblu koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20
2onny
Kohaku - Seblu koi
35 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21
Tiny
Kohaku sakai - golden koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22
Ady
Sakai kohaku - golden
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23
Ady
Showa - edy tulungagung
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24
Ady
Showa - edy tulungagung
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25
herrydragon
Sanke NND- JKC
35 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KELAS B**No*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1
herrydragon
Okawa Shiro - JKC
 32 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2
luki
Doitsu Sanke - Dans koi
30 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3
Bayuadhi737
Shiro - Kamigoi -Majin
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4
asnanto
Shiro Omosako - samurai
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5
asnanto
Ochiba - Lokal
35 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6
Crimsonero
Kujaku taniguchi - RGK
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7
Ady
Ochiba lokal
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8
herrydragon
Shiro NND - JKC
34 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9
Zone
Kijiro - New Ayunawa
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP KELAS C**No*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1
herrydragon
Dainichi Tancho Showa - Dodokoi
30 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2
herrydragon
Ogata Hi Utsuri - JKC
32 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3
Monggalana
Hi Utsuri - Lokal
22 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4
pieth
Ginrin Ochiba Ogata
31 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5
Dony Lesmana
Tancho Sanke Wiguna - Wiguna Farm
33 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6
luki
Hi Utsuri - tapos Farm - Pondok Koi
32 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7
asnanto
Tancho Sanke Marudo
20 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8
Crimsonero
Tancho Sanke Marudo- RGK
28 Cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9
Crimsonero
Ginrin Shiro Shinoda
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10
LDJ
Tancho Showa- Genkoi
32 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11
2onny
Tancho kohaku -Seblu koi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12
2onny
Tancho showa Ginrin-Seblu koi
32 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13
Tiny
tancho kohaku sakai - golden koi
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14
Dony Lesmana
tancho kohaku - feikoi
32 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15
Ady
Ochiba ginrin konishi - seriyuu
35 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16
DanielP
Tancho kohaku  kondo _ dodo koi
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17
Zone
ginrin ochiba - New ayunawa
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18
Zone
ginrin Shiro - New ayunawa
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

Mohon di cek masing2 ikan dan keterangannya, apabila ada yg salah mohon diinfo trima kasih

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Rupa pas waktu dapet om hehehe. Kayanya warna nya cuma kuning,item doang kan yah? Hehehehe


Itu foto pas baru dapet om.

----------


## frostbitez

kohaku marudo
harga blom lewat 5jt
dealer fei koi



kohaku beppu
harga blom lebih 5jt
dealer RGK

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kohaku marudo
> harga blom lewat 5jt
> dealer fei koi
> 
> 
> 
> kohaku beppu
> harga blom lebih 5jt
> dealer RGK


bagus yang bawah ya om ??

Kerennnnnn

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
2
2
2
6








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
2
5








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
1
1
1
3








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
1
2
1
4








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
1
2
4








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
1
2








14
Aditya
4
0
1
5








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
0
1
2
3








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2





.




31
8
18
57

----------


## GRiffiN

Ikutan 1 ekor dainichi 24cm dari dodo, harga under 5jt pastinya:





*Yang 5 dibawah ini bantu teman daftar, atas nama: Samuel Wosangara, Dealer Nirwana Koi, harga 5jt semua:*

1. Shusui 35cm, tomezo


2. Sanke 34cm, dainichi


3. Sanke 34cm, dainichi


4. Showa 33cm, dainichi


5. Kohaku 34cm, dainichi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
2
2
2
6








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
2
5








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
1
1
1
3








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
1
2
1
4








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
1
2
4








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
1
2








14
Aditya
4
0
1
5








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
0
1
2
3








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
1
0
0
1








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










36
8
19
63

----------


## reizo29

[IMG][/IMG]
Jenis : showa
Ukuran : 28 cm
Dealer : Dans koi
Harga : 2.500

[IMG][/IMG]
Jenis : showa
Ukuran : 29 cm
Dealer : Dans koi
Harga : 2.500

[IMG][/IMG]
Jenis : showa
Ukuran : 30 cm
Dealer : henry raharja
Harga : 3.000

----------


## interisti

Jenis : Hi Utsuri Shinoda
Ukuran : 22 cm
Dealer : JKC
Harga : Under 5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Jenis : Hi Utsuri Shinoda
> Ukuran : 22 cm
> Dealer : JKC
> Harga : Under 5 jt


Ini pilihan koko kincung terkerennn

----------


## frostbitez

> bagus yang bawah ya om ??
> 
> Kerennnnnn


Wah pujian MSG jadi lsg gc?
Lupa size yg atas 34cm
Yg bawah size 24cm
Kelas b ga ad pelor nih

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload punya om jimmy007

tancho kohaku JKC 25 cm, under 5 jt 




shiro Utsuri NND JKC 25 Cm under 5 jt



Kohaku Doitsu JKC  25 cm  under  5jt

 

sanke JKC 18 cm under 5 jt



Showa isa KC JKC 27 cm under 5jt

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload ikan om Cokro 

Showa isa 34 cm Koipalace   1 jt 


Showa doitsu Ogata JKC 28 cm  3.3 juta

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload Om

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload Om Mawardi 


Kujaku Konishi 26 cm seriyuu 4 juta 


kohaku sakai 26 cm tomodachi 5 juta 


ochiba ginrin ogata 27 cm HnV koi 5 jt



kohaku sakai 28 cm Samurai 4,2 jt 


Sanke Sakai 27 cm Tomodachi 5 jt 


Hiu Ginrin maruhiro 34 cm dodo koi 1,5 jt


Showa sakai 20 cm tomodachi 5 jt 



isa Showa 35 cm koi palace 1 juta


Sanke Sakai 18 cm tomodachi 5 jt 


kohaku sakai 20 cm tomodachi 5 jt 



Karashi Yamabuki 18 cm seriyuuu  0 Rupiah ( bonus KC ) 



kohaku Maruyama 32 cm  samurai 4,1 jt

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Ikutan Om Don.... 

Shiro blitar via Koidiwa, 30 cm.. harga 1 juta. 

[IMG][/IMG]



Kujaku Kondo, Vian Dodo koi.. 20cm, 4 juta an. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
2
2
2
6








2
Monggalana
1
0
1
2








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
2
5








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
1
1
1
3








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
1
2
1
4








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
1
2
4








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
1
2








14
Aditya
4
0
1
5








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
0
1
2
3








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
1
0
0
1








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5








21
Interisti
0
0
1
1








22
Jimmy007
2
2
1
5








23
Cokro
1
1
0
2








24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12








25
TWW
0
2
0
2










47
15
23
85

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tambah pasukan buat C

Ukuran 30 cm harga 1.5 jt

LOKAL F & F Koi Bandung

----------


## Slametkurniawan

om DL... penjuriannya di kois fest ke 10 ?
udah lewat dong yah.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om DL... penjuriannya di kois fest ke 10 ?
> udah lewat dong yah.


11th kois fest .. april 2017

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Dalam rangka untuk tidak menghilangkan semangat SENANG-SENANG....
Maka berikut ini, saya menyertakan peserta pertama, :

DAINICHI SHOWA, ONHEIL FARM...
Size : 8 cm

1 ekor milik saya, dan 1 ekor lagi milik Om Julius Monggalana, kepemilikan akan diundi nantinya.
Mohon maaf, tidak bisa difoto karena terlalu kecil. Jadi dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat, maka saya lampirkan videonya, :

----------


## Slametkurniawan

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&amp;vid...id=7m_w2knMYws

----------


## Slametkurniawan

https://youtu.be/7m_w2knMYws

----------


## kribo

Ikutan oom
showa dainichi size 33 cm
dodo-koibito

----------


## kribo

ketinggalan harga 5 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

DAINICHI SHOWA, ONHEIL FARM...
Size : 8 cm
Harga : di bawah Rp 5 juta / seekor



[IMG

][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jenis : Sakai Kohaku 
Dealer : Golden
Size : 24 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
2
2
2
6








2
Monggalana
2
0
1
3








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
0
3
6








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
1
1
1
3








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
1
2
1
4








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
1
2
4








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
1
2








14
Aditya
4
0
1
5








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
0
1
2
3








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
1
0
0
1








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5








21
Interisti
0
0
1
1








22
Jimmy007
2
2
1
5








23
Cokro
1
1
0
2








24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12








25
TWW
0
2
0
2








26
Kribo
1
0
0
1








27
Slamet Kurniawan
2
0
0
1










51
15
24
90

----------


## Zone

Om pupu, untuk kelas C. Ginrin ochiba saya. Ganti pelor yah om dengan tancho sanke. 

Tancho sanke
New ayunawa
2jt
28cm



Nambah: 
Kohaku
Sakai
Modifikasi koi a.k.a Fung
Dibawah 5jt



Sanke
Epy
2jt
28cm


Showa
New ayunawa 
2jt
29cm



Kujaku
Kondo
Dodo koi
1.2jt
20cm



Sanke Ginrin
Koimass
1.5jt
30cm



Ochiba
Koimass
Dibawah 5jt
30cm

----------


## hero

wuiihh...om Zone pelornya banyak bangets....

----------


## 1w4k

luar provinsi / luar jabodetabek boleh ikutan?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> luar provinsi / luar jabodetabek boleh ikutan?


Tentu saja boleh om. Tapi penjurian nanti ikannya dibawa yah.

----------


## 1w4k

> Tentu saja boleh om. Tapi penjurian nanti ikannya dibawa yah.


Thank you om Slamet Kurniawan,

nanti kl lolos grownya rencana dari sidoarjo nanti kirim nitip kawan2 kois di jkt/bekasi  ::  yg penting FUN, suka saya dengan visi dan semangat eventnya....!!!


Ikut 1 ikan saja di kelas B

OCHIBA SHIGURE
Yamazan Koi Farm - Jakarta Koi Center
Size : 30bu
Prize under 2jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Terima kasih om Iwak.

----------


## fajarhto

Asagi Hosokai 17cm
JKC dibawah 5 juta




Kujaku import 17cm
Gading Koi dibawah 5juta

Tancho import 20cm
Gading Koi dibawah 5juta




Benigoi lokal 15cm
Onheil Koi, dibawah 5 juta

[Foto Menyusul]

----------


## Monggalana

Shiro 
Ogata kyknya. Dpt dr auction all young
Size 31
Harga dibawah 5 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jenis : Showa
Farm : Epy ( Lokal )
Size : 30 cm

[IMG][URL=http://s721.photobucket.com[/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jenis : Doitsu Kohaku
Farm : Maruhide
Size : 22 cm
Harga : 3 juta

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jenis : Doitsu Kohaku
Farm : Maruhide
Size : 27 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Monggalana

Wah.. Ud mulai maen lokal nih om

----------


## luki

> ikutan ya......
> 
> *Group B*
> Variety : Doitsu Sanke 
> Ukuran  : 30 cm
> Breeder : Dans Koi
> Dealer  :  Dans Koi
> Harga   : 2 juta


om panitia.....
untk kelas B ....ganti ikan ya....
foto pengganti menyusul




 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## LDJ

Hix..sedihnya

----------


## stradivari

Dainichi Showa yg sumi nya jelas 
dealer imperial ukuran 24 cm
harga 5jt

----------


## Glenardo

Daftar atas nama Eriek Gartina


Sanke TAniguci 18 cm
Harga 3 jt
Dealer RGK


Tancho Sanke Taniguci 18 cm
Dealer RGK
HArga dibawah 3 jt


Kujaku TAnuguci
Dealer RGK
Harga di bawah 3 jt 


TAncho Sanke TAniguci 18 cm
Dealer RGK
Harga di bawah 3 jt


Sanke TAniguci 17 cm
Dealer RGK
Harga di bawah 3 jt

Terima kasih

----------


## stradivari

update gambar karena harus menghadap ke bawah

----------


## interisti

Om Donny, kalo boleh usul kenaikan harga setelah lwat tgl 20 ditiadakan saja jd tetap 500rb sampai tgl 31 spy peserta jd lebih banyak maupun kalo ada yg mau nambah pasukan. Usul saya lewat tgl 31 misal sampe tgl 5 juni batas maksimal kalo masih ada yg mau ikut harga pendaftaran jd 1 jt.

----------


## pieth

> Om Donny, kalo boleh usul kenaikan harga setelah lwat tgl 20 ditiadakan saja jd tetap 500rb sampai tgl 31 spy peserta jd lebih banyak maupun kalo ada yg mau nambah pasukan. Usul saya lewat tgl 31 misal sampe tgl 5 juni batas maksimal kalo masih ada yg mau ikut harga pendaftaran jd 1 jt.


Setujuuu hehehehehehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tambah Pasukan 

Kelas B

Shiro 30 cm

F & F Bandung

Harga dibawah 2 jt



Kujaku 24 cm

Seiryuuu koi 

Harga 5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Pasukan C

Shusui 20 cm 

seiryuu 

Harga 3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Pasukan kawarimono menyusul

 :Brick:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
2
2
2
6








2
Monggalana
2
1
1
4








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
2
4
9








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
1
1
1
3








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
1
2
1
4








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
1
2
4








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
1
2








14
Aditya
4
0
1
5








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
3
3
2
8








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
1
0
0
1








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5








21
Interisti
0
0
1
1








22
Jimmy007
2
2
1
5








23
Cokro
1
1
0
2








24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12








25
TWW
0
2
0
2








26
Kribo
1
0
0
1








27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
2
0
5








28
iw4k
0
1
0
1








29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3








30
stradivari
1
0
0
1








31
Erieck Gartina
2
1
2
5

















58
26
28
112

----------


## Dony Lesmana

CONGRATULATIONS SAHABAT KOI-S

20 hari pendaftaran berlalu dan telah terdaftar 112 ekor ikan ... ini adalah sesuatu yang luar biasa

Saya mewakili panitia mengucapkan salute atas kekompaka KITA SEMUA yaitu KOI-S

Setelah mendengar banyak input dan melalui berbagai pertimbangan yang telah dipikirkan secara seksama maka :

1.  PENDAFTARAN dengan biaya 500.000 / ekor ikan DIPERPANJANG sampai 31 Mei 2016 sampai pk 24.00 ( waktu server KOI-S ) dengan kondisi :

    Semua pendaftaran harus sudah lunas dibayar max 2 x 24 jam dari tanggal 31 mei 2016. Yaitu tanggal 2 Juni 2016 pk 24.

    Pembayaran yang lewat dari 2 juni pk 24 akan dikenakan PENDAFTARAN TAHAP II dengan biaya 1.000.000 / ekor . 

2. PENDAFTARAN TAHAP II dengan size max 35 cm dan harga max 5 jt akan berlangsung dari tanggal 1- 15 Juni 2016 dan biaya pendaftaran menjadi Rp 1.000.000.

3. Kelebihan pendaftaran Tahap II akan dipergunakan untuk hadial BEST LOCAL ABC dan ROOKIE KC FUN4

4. Jika sama sekali tidak ada yang mendaftar pada tahap II maka panitia akan mencari sponsor untuk hadiah BEST LOCAL ABC dan ROOKIE KC FUN4.

Saya berharap KC FUN4 ini bisa tembus ke 200 ekor.. dan kualitas keeping kita makin membaik.. saya melihat adanya peningkatan kualitas ikan yang didaftarkan.

Demikian BREAKING NEWS ini semoga membawa semangat baru .

GO 200 !!! KOI-s UNTUK SEMUA !!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

:Rofl: 


> Om Donny, kalo boleh usul kenaikan harga setelah lwat tgl 20 ditiadakan saja jd tetap 500rb sampai tgl 31 spy peserta jd lebih banyak maupun kalo ada yg mau nambah pasukan. Usul saya lewat tgl 31 misal sampe tgl 5 juni batas maksimal kalo masih ada yg mau ikut harga pendaftaran jd 1 jt.


Noted om Kincung... will see om nambah berapa ekor ? 4 ? 5 ? or 10 ??? ayo om kincung ... anda superrrrrrrrrrr :Rofl:

----------


## Monggalana

Numpang daftar utk teman..
An wangsa
Dainichi showa
31 cm
Dealer dodokoi

----------


## Movenpick7

Kelas B
Jenis : Ochiba
Size : 34 cm
Dealer : Kaizen Koi Tangerang


Kelas C
Jenis : Hi Utsuri
Size : 26 cm
Dealer : Kaizen Koi Tangerang
[/URL]

----------


## Monggalana

Numpang daftarin tmn lg
Atas nama sophia
Jenis asagi
Size 18
Dealer jkc
Harga pasti dibawah 5 jt

----------


## Monggalana

Daftar buat sndr
Kinginrin a
Ogata
Size 13cm


Shusui 16cm
Dealer jkc


Hi utsuri 
Ogata
Size 20cm

----------


## luki

> om panitia.....
> untk kelas B ....ganti ikan ya....
> foto pengganti menyusul


Om Panitia....

ini pengganti *Group B*

Variety : Doitsu Sanke 
Ukuran  : 30,5 cm
Breeder : Dans Koi
Dealer  :  Dans Koi
Harga   : 2 juta





nambah* Group A

*Variety : Showa 
Ukuran  : 25 cm
Breeder : Dans Koi
Dealer  :  Dans Koi
Harga   : 2 juta

----------


## herrydragon

Momotaro Sanke size 35cm 
harga 5jt 
dealer Dodo koi

----------


## jimmy 007

cakep bener nih sankenya OM herry...

----------


## frostbitez

> Momotaro Sanke size 35cm 
> harga 5jt 
> dealer Dodo koi


kmarin mau ini cuma....hehehe
bagus ikannya

----------


## Williamc

> Momotaro Sanke size 35cm 
> harga 5jt 
> dealer Dodo koi


Mantappp. Calon GC nya uda keluar nehh

----------


## interisti

[QUOTE=frostbitez;459745]kmarin mau ini cuma....hehehe
bagus ikannya[/QUOTE

Hehehe iya han ini ikan yg liat kita liat bareng2 di imperial yah sama yg lain.

----------


## Movenpick7

> Kelas B
> Jenis : Ochiba
> Size : 34 cm
> Dealer : Kaizen Koi Tangerang
> 
> 
> Kelas C
> Jenis : Hi Utsuri
> Size : 26 cm
> ...


Ketinggalan breedernya, untuk Hi Utsuri breeder Samudra Koi Farm Blitar
thx

----------


## Maslow

Maaf saya ingin partisipasi menggunakan ikan kc marudo M6 http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-2016-pk-21-00

Upload foto disini bagaimana yah ? 
Pak dony saya minta tolong untuk daftarkan belum bisa, mungkin sibuk
Terimakasih sebelumnya

----------


## pieth

> Maaf saya ingin partisipasi menggunakan ikan kc marudo M6 http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-2016-pk-21-00
> 
> Upload foto disini bagaimana yah ? 
> Pak dony saya minta tolong untuk daftarkan belum bisa, mungkin sibuk
> Terimakasih sebelumnya


Sy coba bantuin keluarin fotonya yah om

Nick: Maslow
Sanke 29cm
Farm marudo
dealer om DL
price less 5jt

----------


## Maslow

Terimakasih om pieth

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
3
2
2
7








2
Monggalana
2
2
3
7








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
2
4
9








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
0
6








6
Luki
2
1
1
4








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
1
2
1
4








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
1
2
4








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
1
2








14
Aditya
4
0
1
5








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
3
3
2
8








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
1
0
0
1








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5








21
Interisti
0
0
1
1








22
Jimmy007
2
2
1
5








23
Cokro
1
1
0
2








24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12








25
TWW
0
2
0
2








26
Kribo
1
0
0
1








27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
2
0
5








28
iw4k
0
1
0
1








29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3








30
stradivari
1
0
0
1








31
Erieck Gartina
2
1
2
5








32
Wangsa
1
0
0
1








33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2








34
Sophia
0
0
1
1








35
maslow
1
0
0
1










62
28
32
122

----------


## herrydragon

> cakep bener nih sankenya OM herry...


Di support om Dodo om Jim  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

> kmarin mau ini cuma....hehehe
> bagus ikannya


Pilihan om Han pasti mantep poll  :Hail:  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

> Mantappp. Calon GC nya uda keluar nehh


Wkwkwk masih jauhhh om William  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## Williamc

> Wkwkwk masih jauhhh om William


Pilihannya suhu memang is the best  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## ademilanforever

Ogata Ai Koromo 29 cm harga d bawah 5 jt (auction all indo young koi show 2016) atas nama ALIL dan ILHAM


Ogata Shusui 20 cm harga d bawah 5 jt (auction all indo young koi show 2016) atas nama A HONG

----------


## herrydragon

Isa Showa 35cm harga 3.2jt
Dealer Jakarta Koi Centre

----------


## 1w4k

> Isa Showa 35cm harga 3.2jt
> Dealer Jakarta Koi Centre


wowwwwww cakep

----------


## herrydragon

> Pilihannya suhu memang is the best


Wkwkwk just lucky

----------


## herrydragon

> wowwwwww cakep


Lagi sampai Jogja ikan e om Iwak.. Kok bisa prospek keliatannya  :Peace:

----------


## Glenardo

Nama : Effendi Mattala Platinum Aquatic
Ginrin Shiro SHinoda 18 cm
Republik Gading Koi
Harga : 2.5 jt



Nama : Effendi Mattala Platinum Aquatic
Isa Showa 22 cm
Republik Gading Koi
Harga : dibawah 3 jt

----------


## ipaul888

ginrin shironya bagus om glen

----------


## ipaul888

om Gunche kmana?

----------


## david_pupu

bantu nambah pelor om jimmy 007 

Shiro ginrin top koi farm 32 cm under 5 jt 



kujaku mulia koi farm 30 cm under 5 jt




Showa ginrin GOOD one koi 34 cm under 5 juta 



Asagi good one koi 25 cm  under 5 juta 



shushui good one koi 27 cm under r5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

Daftar An David 

Shiro genkoi 30 cman under 5 juta 

Tancho Showa Genkoi 25cman under 5 juta


kohaku Sakai Koicastle  31 cm under 5 juta 

sanke Wisma koi 20cman  under 5 juta

----------


## david_pupu

nambah lage  

hiu Tapos 27 cm under 5 juta 




Hiu Shinoda - dony koi - 25 cm under 5 juta

----------


## david_pupu

bantu daftar om Hasan 


showa sekiguci dodo koi 30 cm 

showa wiguna 30 cm 


kohaku ginrin dainichi dodo koi 30 cm 

tancho showa  sekiguchi dodokoi 29 cm

----------


## hasan hadi

> bantu daftar om Hasan 
> 
> 
> showa sekiguci dodo koi 30 cm 
> 
> showa wiguna 30 cm 
> 
> 
> kohaku ginrin dainichi dodo koi 30 cm 
> ...


Makasih om dav . Udah di bantuin sory masih di gunung neeeh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Makasih om dav . Udah di bantuin sory masih di gunung neeeh



wihhh GUNUNG apa ni ?? hehehhehe

----------


## asnanto

Admin...mau ganti pemain ya

Sanke ini diganti dengan...



Sanke Marudo
Size 31 cm
Harga 3.100.000
Dealer Donykoi

----------


## asnanto

Daftar tambahan buat grup A :

Kohaku Marudo
Size 31 cm
Harga under 5 juta
Dealer Feikoi



Kohaku Lokal
Size 33 cm
Harga under 5 juta
Breeder Moha koi

----------


## asnanto

Daftar tambahan buat grup C :

Hi Utshuri Shinoda
Size 26 cm
Harga 2.100.000
Dealer Donykoi



Tancho Ochiba
Size 35 cm
Harga 1.500.000
Dealer Ayunawa





Daftar untuk teman atas nama Usen

Hi Utshuri Shinoda
Size 23 cm
Harga 2.000.000
Dealer Donykoi

----------


## Tiny

waduh kohakunya diserobotttttttt om asnanto

----------


## asnanto

> waduh kohakunya diserobotttttttt om asnanto


Hahahaha....sory.....kebanyakan mikir sih lu boz.... :: 
Ga bisa nolak ikan bagus dan murah......wkwkwkwwk tapi masih kalah keren sama yg suhu gg lah

----------


## ipaul888

keren makin bnyk peserta

----------


## ekochen

Momotaro showa 33cm
Dealer dodokoi
Harga 3jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Tambahan Kelas C
Hiu Tapos
Dealer Donykoi
Harga 1jt
ukuran 29cm
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8








2
Monggalana
2
2
3
7








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
2
4
9








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7








6
Luki
2
1
1
4








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
3
2
3
8








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
1
2
4








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
1
2








14
Aditya
4
0
1
5








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
3
3
2
8








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
1
0
0
1








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5








21
Interisti
0
0
1
1








22
Jimmy007
2
4
4
10








23
Cokro
1
1
0
2








24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12








25
TWW
0
2
0
2








26
Kribo
1
0
0
1








27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
2
0
5








28
iw4k
0
1
0
1








29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3








30
stradivari
1
0
0
1








31
Erieck Gartina
2
1
2
5








32
Wangsa
1
0
0
1








33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2








34
Sophia
0
0
1
1








35
maslow
1
0
0
1








36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1








37
Ahong
0
0
1
1








38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2








39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6








40
Hasan Hadi
2
1
1
4








41
Usen
0
0
1
1








42
Ekochen
1
0
0
1








43

71
33
45
149

----------


## Dony Lesmana

149 ekor !!!!   43 peserta

go 200 !!!

----------


## bbongso

Ikutan...

Hi Utshuri
Ukuran:26 cm
Dealer: Dony Koi
Harga: 2jt

[IMG][/IMG]


Jenis:Shiro
Ukuran: 24cm
Dealer: Samurai Koi
Harga: 2,6jt 

[IMG][/IMG]

Thank You

----------


## Monggalana

Numpang daftarin tmn
An daniel
Jenis sanke
30cm
Lokal blitar
Harga dibawah 300rb

----------


## 9KOI

Ikut daftar ya om

Jenis: Shiro 25cm 9koifarm
Harga: -

----------


## 9KOI

Jenis: shiro 24cm 9koifarm
Harga: -

----------


## 9KOI

Jenis: kage shiro (kawari) 9koifarm
Harga: -

----------


## 9KOI

Jenis: hi utsuri 25 cm sumedang fish farm
Harga: dibawah 2jt

----------


## fajarhto

Ganti pemain om... berhubung tancho kohaku tergores kepalanya yg berakibat rusak beni di kepala, saya ganti dengan:
Hi Utsuri Shinoda Farm 27 cm
Dealer Gading Koi , harga di bawah 5 jt

----------


## Van Der Pit

daftar ah kelas c
hiutsuri lokal 35cm
breeder geronimo koi
400rb
an. dian prasetyo madiun

----------


## ekochen

Dainichi showa 16cm
Dealer : JKC
Harga 2,5jt

----------


## Van Der Pit

tambah lagi
showa 30cm
lokal delaer al koi
harga 1,5jt
an. dian prasetyo
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## LDJ

Daftar pasangan terakhir

Kohaku 25cm
Nama : Zizou
Breeder : Sakai Fish Farm
Dealer : Golden Koi Centre
Harga : 3 juta



Doitsu showa 24cm
Nama : Steph Curry
Breeder : Shinoda Farm
Dealer : Feikoi
Harga : 2.25juta

----------


## fajarhto

Keluar lagi nii ... denger2 coming soon brojol 30 ekor lagi...  :Director:

----------


## GRiffiN

Sumbang 1 lagi:

Dealer: RZ Koi
Harga: 5jt
Farm: Dainichi
Size 31

----------


## Monggalana

Waduh, kali ini ga maen2 contendernya

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload 

Om Tribuwono  

kohaku - Ogata - JKC 29 cm




bantu up Om Hasan 

goromo lokal Surabaya 20 cm 




bantu up Om Tjokferry 

kohaku sakai - castle - 30 cm 




semua ikan ini harga under 5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

> Sumbang 1 lagi:
> 
> Dealer: RZ Koi
> Harga: 5jt
> Farm: Dainichi
> Size 31


mantep banget om Fung

----------


## Monggalana

Maap, 1 ekor mengundurkan diri..

Ntar sy cari penggantinya..

----------


## tantowijaya

Om don daftar sanke yg dari kc marudo kemaren ya

----------


## pieth

> Om don daftar sanke yg dari kc marudo kemaren ya


Saya bantu nongolin pic nya yah om

Sanke Marudo
31cm
dibawah 5jt

----------


## tantowijaya

Thanks abang ganteng

----------


## LDJ

> Maap, 1 ekor mengundurkan diri..
> 
> Ntar sy cari penggantinya..


Ga pede ya dia, langsung harakiri ? Wkwkwk

----------


## Monggalana

Ada yg melakukan penawaran yg tdk bs di tolak om.. Wkakakaa

----------


## Monggalana

Hi utsurinya gnti ini ya om
Sanke
29cm
Lokalan aja
Harga 260rb

----------


## LDJ

> Ada yg melakukan penawaran yg tdk bs di tolak om.. Wkakakaa


Waw...haahaha

----------


## Ady

tambah pasukan lokal

hiutsuri/tapos/25cm/1.8jt

----------


## Ady

gindrin/lokal/35cm/2.5juta

----------


## Ady

kohaku/lokal/35cm/2juta

----------


## Ady

titipan punya Om Agus (ID kalo gak salah Aeron Oei)

showa kondo/dodo/30cm/3jt

----------


## Aaron Oei

Thank You Om Ady. Id saya Aaron Oei

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Tambah lagi
Jenis : kohaku ginrin
Dealer : no.2koi

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fajarhto

> Tambah lagi
> Jenis : kohaku ginrin
> Dealer : no.2koi
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Ayo lagi keluarin om ... masih banyak di kolam no.2

----------


## Monggalana

Bantu daftar
Atas nama wangsa lagi
Shiro ogata
28cm
Harga dibawah 5 jt

----------


## Tiny

ogon marudo 32 cm
dealer : feikoi
harga : under 5 jt


ogon marudo 34 m
dealer : feikoi
harga : under 5 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Ayo lagi keluarin om ... masih banyak di kolam no.2



Wah ngintip yah

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> ogon marudo 32 cm
> dealer : feikoi
> harga : under 5 jt
> 
> 
> ogon marudo 34 m
> dealer : feikoi
> harga : under 5 jt


mundur teratur dari kelas C aja deh...., Suhu kelas wahid sudah turun dengan ikan dan kolam super.

----------


## frostbitez

> mundur teratur dari kelas C aja deh...., Suhu kelas wahid sudah turun dengan ikan dan kolam super.


tenang capt kolam baru paling jg dimakan kucing

----------


## frostbitez

> gindrin/lokal/35cm/2.5juta





> kohaku/lokal/35cm/2juta


buset di foto aja potong mulut sama ekor...denda ini sih

----------


## GRiffiN

> mundur teratur dari kelas C aja deh...., Suhu kelas wahid sudah turun dengan ikan dan kolam super.





> tenang capt kolam baru paling jg dimakan kucing


Emang Y.B.S punya kolam yang berjalan?

----------


## fajarhto

> tenang capt kolam baru paling jg dimakan kucing


Huahaha ... pokoknya kalau gak di keep di kolam sendiri lsg dis start dari sekarang..

----------


## Glenardo

> Daftar atas nama Eriek Gartina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanke TAniguci 17 cm
> Dealer RGK
> Harga di bawah 3 jt
> ...


Ganti pemain
 karena drop masa karantina


Sanke S12
 di ganti ini


Sanke TAniguci 17 cm
Dealer RGK
Harga di bawah 3 jt

----------


## asnanto

> ogon marudo 32 cm
> dealer : feikoi
> harga : under 5 jt
> 
> 
> ogon marudo 34 m
> dealer : feikoi
> harga : under 5 jt


Ogon no.2 dis.....tuh panjang 34 m....mau kolam segede apa.......

----------


## Glenardo

Nick Crimsonero
Hi Utsuri SHinoda 20 cm
Harga 3 jt
Dealer RGK

----------


## Glenardo

Nick: Crimsonero
Kohaku Ginrim Beppu 24 cm
Dealer RGK
Harga 3 jt

----------


## Tiny

> mundur teratur dari kelas C aja deh...., Suhu kelas wahid sudah turun dengan ikan dan kolam super.





> tenang capt kolam baru paling jg dimakan kucing





> Emang Y.B.S punya kolam yang berjalan?





> Huahaha ... pokoknya kalau gak di keep di kolam sendiri lsg dis start dari sekarang..


giant suneo dan antek2nya memang sadiss  :Embarassed: 




> Ogon no.2 dis.....tuh panjang 34 m....mau kolam segede apa.......


ini keturunan blue whale om... bisa sampe 35 m  :Smokin:

----------


## Glenardo

Nama : Gartina
TAniguci Showa 20 cm
Dealer RGK
Harga dibawah 3 jt

----------


## interisti

Nambah pasukan, ID : Interisti


Daftar kelas B 
kohaku ginrin beppu 18 cm
Dealer : RGK
Harga : Under 3 jt



Daftar Kelas C
Hi utsuri shinoda 34 cm
Dealer RGK
Harga under 5 jt

----------


## muliadi99

Ikutan oom
1.showa, Wisma Koi, 30 cm, under 3 jt


2. Sanke, Wisma Koi, 20 cm, under 3 jt


3. Hutsuri Tapos, 31 cm ,below 3jt


4. Gosiki konishi, seiryuu. 20cm,under 5 jt

----------


## pieth

Sanke ini dituker yah om karna kondisi menurun kepala kepentok dari kepala sampai ke mata kanan berwarna keunguan sekarang. Takut Kondisinya semakin memburuk

Om 



Dengan tancho sanke ogata
JKC
21cm
dibawah 5jt
foto menyusul

----------


## asnanto

Nambah pasukan buat grup C

Ogon Marudo
Size 28 cm
Dealer Feikoi
Harga Under 5 juta

----------


## asnanto

Bantu upload punya teman atas nama Hendry Nyoti

Sanke Lokal 
Size 28 cm
Harga 2 juta

----------


## Monggalana

Wah makin seru nih.. Piala gdin lg yah ntar.. Gmn kalo 2 meter?

----------


## interisti

Nambah pasukan kelas A
Sanke konishi 24 cm
Dealer : Seiryuu 
Harga : under 5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload om jimmy 007


shusui konishi seriyuu 25 cm 


KOHAKU konishi seriyuu 19 cm 


hiu Marusei dony koi  32 cm 



show good one koi 23 cm 



shiro Ogata jkc 23 cm


semua under 5 jutA

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wah makin seru nih.. Piala gdin lg yah ntar.. Gmn kalo 2 meter?


bikin 3 meter aj kali ini

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Bantu Daftar

An RICO NIRWANA SIDOARJO

Shiro 35 bu 

Harga dibawah 1 juta



Tancho Showa 

size dibawah 30 cm 

Harga dibawah 2 juta



Kohaku dibawah 35 cm

Harga dibawah 3 juta

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload om jimmy 007

ochiba ogata JKC 27 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8








2
Monggalana
3
2
2
7








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
2
4
9








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7








6
Luki
2
1
1
4








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
4
2
4
10








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
3
4








14
Aditya
4
0
1
5








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
3
3
2
8








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
2
0
0
2








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5








21
Interisti
1
1
2
4








22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16








23
Cokro
1
1
0
2








24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12








25
TWW
0
2
0
2








26
Kribo
1
0
0
1








27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6








28
iw4k
0
1
0
1








29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3








30
stradivari
1
0
0
1








31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6








32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2








33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2








34
Sophia
0
0
1
1








35
maslow
1
0
0
1








36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1








37
Ahong
0
0
1
1








38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2








39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6








40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5








41
Usen
0
0
1
1








42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2








43
bbongso
0
1
1
2








44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1








45
9koi
0
3
1
4








46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2








47
LDJ
1
1
0
2








48
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1








49
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1








50
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1








51
Ady
2
0
1
3








52
Aaron Oei
1
0
0
1








53
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4








54
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3










91
47
57
195

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kelas B

Harga dibawah 3 juta beli langsung di jpg
Ochiba Igarashi







Hi Utsuri Shinoda

Harga 2 juta 



Kohaku Ginrin Suda 
harga 1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8








2
Monggalana
3
2
2
7








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
5
15








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7








6
Luki
2
1
1
4








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
4
2
4
10








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
3
4








14
Aditya
4
0
1
5








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
3
3
2
8








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
2
0
0
2








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5








21
Interisti
1
1
2
4








22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16








23
Cokro
1
1
0
2








24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12








25
TWW
0
2
0
2








26
Kribo
1
0
0
1








27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6








28
iw4k
0
1
0
1








29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3








30
stradivari
1
0
0
1








31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6








32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2








33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2








34
Sophia
0
0
1
1








35
maslow
1
0
0
1








36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1








37
Ahong
0
0
1
1








38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2








39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6








40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5








41
Usen
0
0
1
1








42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2








43
bbongso
0
1
1
2








44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1








45
9koi
0
3
1
4








46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2








47
LDJ
1
1
0
2








48
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1








49
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1








50
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1








51
Ady
2
0
1
3








52
Aaron Oei
1
0
0
1








53
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4








54
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3










91
52
58
201

----------


## Dony Lesmana

PEMBAYARAN PENDAFTARAN KC senang2 adalah ke rekening berikut ini

1.   BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY

2.  Konfirmasi ke email [email protected]

3. Batas waktu pembayaran tahap 1 adalah tanggal 5 JUNI 2016 pk 24.   Lewat waktu tersebut akan di kenakan pendaftaran tahap 2 yaitu Rp 1.000.000/ekor...  Jika tidak mau membayar pendaftaran sesuai tahap 2 maka akan dianggap mengundurkan diri.

4. Untuk penukaran ikan yg ikut MAXIMAL pada tahap 1 adalah sampai besok 1 Juni 2016 pk 24. 

Terimakasih sahabat KOI-s ... REKOR BARU TERCIPTA yaitu 201 ekor pada tahap 1... mari kita lihat sampai berapa di tahap kedua ..

KOIS UNTUK SEMUA... ANDA LUAR BIASA SOBAT KOIS

----------


## Monggalana

Om.. Sy ada kesalahan kyknya
Sy pny
Sanke 1
Showa 1
Hi utsuri 1
Shiro utsuri 1
Shusui 1
Ginrin a 1
Thx

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om.. Sy ada kesalahan kyknya
> Sy pny
> Sanke 1
> Showa 1
> Hi utsuri 1
> Shiro utsuri 1
> Shusui 1
> Ginrin a 1
> Thx


No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8








2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6








3
Pieth
2
0
1
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
5
15








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7








6
Luki
2
1
1
4








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
4
2
4
10








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
3
4








14
Aditya
6
0
2
8








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
3
3
2
8








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
2
0
0
2








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5








21
Interisti
1
1
2
4








22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16








23
Cokro
1
1
0
2








24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12








25
TWW
0
2
0
2








26
Kribo
1
0
0
1








27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6








28
iw4k
0
1
0
1








29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3








30
stradivari
1
0
0
1








31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6








32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2








33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2








34
Sophia
0
0
1
1








35
maslow
1
0
0
1








36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1








37
Ahong
0
0
1
1








38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2








39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6








40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5








41
Usen
0
0
1
1








42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2








43
bbongso
0
1
1
2








44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1








45
9koi
0
3
1
4








46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2








47
LDJ
1
1
0
2








48
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1








49
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1








50
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1








51
Aaron Oei
1
0
0
1








52
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4








53
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3










90
52
58
200

----------


## pieth

> Sanke ini dituker yah om karna kondisi menurun kepala kepentok dari kepala sampai ke mata kanan berwarna keunguan sekarang. Takut Kondisinya semakin memburuk
> 
> Om 
> 
> 
> 
> Dengan tancho sanke ogata
> JKC
> 21cm
> ...




saya punya jadi 
kohaku kelas a 1
ochiba ginrin kelas c 1
tancho sanke kelas c 1
terima kasih om dony

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8








2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6








3
Pieth
1
0
2
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
5
15








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7








6
Luki
2
1
1
4








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
4
2
4
10








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
3
4








14
Aditya
6
0
2
8








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
3
3
2
8








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
2
0
0
2








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5








21
Interisti
1
1
2
4








22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16








23
Cokro
1
1
0
2








24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12








25
TWW
0
2
0
2








26
Kribo
1
0
0
1








27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6








28
iw4k
0
1
0
1








29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3








30
stradivari
1
0
0
1








31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6








32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2








33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2








34
Sophia
0
0
1
1








35
maslow
1
0
0
1








36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1








37
Ahong
0
0
1
1








38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2








39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6








40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5








41
Usen
0
0
1
1








42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2








43
bbongso
0
1
1
2








44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1








45
9koi
0
3
1
4








46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2








47
LDJ
1
1
0
2








48
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1








49
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1








50
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1








51
Aaron Oei
1
0
0
1








52
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4








53
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3










89
52
59
200

----------


## Zone

Nambah ikan yah : 
Sanke
Wiguna 
3jt
29cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Nambah juga 2 ekor HU Tapos 

Harga 1 jt / ekor

----------


## Monggalana

Om zone, ini kc koi, bkn babi..dis

----------


## asnanto

> Bantu upload punya teman atas nama Hendry Nyoti
> 
> Sanke Lokal 
> Size 28 cm
> Harga 2 juta


Om dony sanke ini punya temen atas nama Hendry nyoti

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total








1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8








2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6








3
Pieth
1
0
2
3








4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17








5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7








6
Luki
2
1
1
4








7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1








8
Asnanto
4
2
4
10








9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1








10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6








11
LDJ
0
0
1
1








12
2onny
3
0
2
5








13
Tiny
1
0
3
4








14
Aditya
6
0
2
8








15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1








16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3








17
Zone
4
3
2
9








18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2








19
Griffin
2
0
0
2








20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5








21
Interisti
1
1
2
4








22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16








23
Cokro
1
1
0
2








24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12








25
TWW
0
2
0
2








26
Kribo
1
0
0
1








27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6








28
iw4k
0
1
0
1








29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3








30
stradivari
1
0
0
1








31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6








32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2








33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2








34
Sophia
0
0
1
1








35
maslow
1
0
0
1








36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1








37
Ahong
0
0
1
1








38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2








39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6








40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5








41
Usen
0
0
1
1








42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2








43
bbongso
0
1
1
2








44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1








45
9koi
0
3
1
4








46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2








47
LDJ
1
1
0
2








48
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1








49
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1








50
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1








51
Aaron Oei
1
0
0
1








52
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4








53
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3










90
52
61
203

----------


## Aaron Oei

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Aaron Oei

Ginrin benigoi 30cm harga 1.5jt dealer Dodokoi

----------


## Aaron Oei

Sorry Lupa kasi info farm Momotaro

----------


## Dony Lesmana

http://s813.photobucket.com/user/Don...syszy.jpg.html
Bantu daftar an zone ..

Hu tapos hrg 2 jt

----------


## Aaron Oei

[IMG] 
[/IMG] shiro omosako 25cm dealer HNV harga d bawah 5jt

----------


## pieth

Om LDJ di rekap 2 kali yah om don?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8










2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3










4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7










6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9










9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1










10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6










11
LDJ
1
1
1
3










12
2onny
3
0
2
5










13
Tiny
1
0
3
4










14
Aditya
6
0
2
8










15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1










16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3










17
Zone
4
3
3
10










18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









19
Griffin
2
0
0
2










20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










21
Interisti
1
1
2
4










22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









23
Cokro
1
1
0
2










24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12










25
TWW
0
2
0
2










26
Kribo
1
0
0
1










27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6










28
iw4k
0
1
0
1










29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3










30
stradivari
1
0
0
1










31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6










32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2










34
Sophia
0
0
1
1










35
maslow
1
0
0
1










36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1










37
Ahong
0
0
1
1










38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2










39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6










40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5










41
Usen
0
0
1
1










42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2










43
bbongso
0
1
1
2










44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1










45
9koi
0
3
1
4










46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










47
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










48
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1










49
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1










50
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3










51
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4










52
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3










53
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1




















90
53
63
206

----------


## Dony Lesmana

PEMBAYARAN PENDAFTARAN KC senang2 adalah ke rekening berikut ini

1. BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY

2. Konfirmasi ke email [email protected]

3. Batas waktu pembayaran tahap 1 adalah tanggal 5 JUNI 2016 pk 24. Lewat waktu tersebut akan di kenakan pendaftaran tahap 2 yaitu Rp 1.000.000/ekor... Jika tidak mau membayar pendaftaran sesuai tahap 2 maka akan dianggap mengundurkan diri.

4. Untuk penukaran ikan yg ikut MAXIMAL pada tahap 1 adalah sampai besok 1 Juni 2016 pk 24. 

Terimakasih sahabat KOI-s ... REKOR BARU TERCIPTA yaitu 206 ekor pada tahap 1... mari kita lihat sampai berapa di tahap kedua ..

KOIS UNTUK SEMUA... ANDA LUAR BIASA SOBAT KOIS

----------


## Dony Lesmana

[QUOTE=Dony Lesmana;460174]Nambah juga 2 ekor HU Tapos 

Harga 1 jt / ekor



[QUOTE]

Yg ini dituker sama yg ini ya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

PEMBAYARAN PENDAFTARAN KC senang2 adalah ke rekening berikut ini

1. BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY

2. Konfirmasi ke email [email protected]

3. *Batas waktu pembayaran tahap 1 adalah tanggal 5 JUNI 2016 pk 24. Lewat waktu tersebut akan di kenakan pendaftaran tahap 2 yaitu Rp 1.000.000/ekor.*.. Jika tidak mau membayar pendaftaran sesuai tahap 2 maka akan dianggap mengundurkan diri.

4. Untuk penukaran ikan yg ikut MAXIMAL pada tahap 1 adalah sampai besok 1 Juni 2016 pk 24. 

Terimakasih sahabat KOI-s ... REKOR BARU TERCIPTA yaitu 206 ekor pada tahap 1... mari kita lihat sampai berapa di tahap kedua ..

KOIS UNTUK SEMUA... ANDA LUAR BIASA SOBAT KOIS

----------


## Monggalana

Total hadiah brp om don

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Total hadiah brp om don


Tunggu bayar semua ya om ... ntar direkap

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8










2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3










4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7










6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9










9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1










10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6










11
LDJ
1
1
1
3










12
2onny
3
0
2
5










13
Tiny
1
0
3
4










14
Aditya
6
0
2
8










15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3










17
Zone
4
3
3
10










18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









19
Griffin
2
0
0
2










20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










21
Interisti
1
1
2
4










22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









23
Cokro
1
1
0
2










24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12










25
TWW
0
2
0
2










26
Kribo
1
0
0
1










27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6










28
iw4k
0
1
0
1










29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3










30
stradivari
1
0
0
1










31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6










32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2










34
Sophia
0
0
1
1










35
maslow
1
0
0
1










36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1










37
Ahong
0
0
1
1










38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2










39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6










40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5










41
Usen
0
0
1
1










42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2










43
bbongso
0
1
1
2










44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









45
9koi
0
3
1
4










46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










47
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










48
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1










49
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1










50
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3










51
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4










52
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3










53
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1




















90
53
63
206

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> No
> Nama
> Kelas A
> Kelas B
> Kelas C
> Total
> STATUS
> 
> 
> ...


The most entry...... hmmm.... my MSDL :Faint:

----------


## interisti

Interisti kelas C nya ganti dgn yg dibawah ini yah 



Hi utsuri momotaro
Dealer  :: odokoi
Harga : under 5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Interisti kelas C nya ganti dgn yg dibawah ini yah 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi utsuri momotaro
> Dealer odokoi
> Harga : under 5 jt


jelas bagus yg pertama ... yakin lu ??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9










9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1










10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6










11
LDJ
1
1
1
3










12
2onny
3
0
2
5










13
Tiny
1
0
3
4










14
Aditya
6
0
2
8










15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3










17
Zone
4
3
3
10










18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









19
Griffin
2
0
0
2










20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










21
Interisti
1
1
2
4










22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









23
Cokro
1
1
0
2










24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12










25
TWW
0
2
0
2










26
Kribo
1
0
0
1










27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6










28
iw4k
0
1
0
1










29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3










30
stradivari
1
0
0
1










31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6










32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









34
Sophia
0
0
1
1










35
maslow
1
0
0
1










36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1










37
Ahong
0
0
1
1










38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2










39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6










40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5










41
Usen
0
0
1
1










42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2










43
bbongso
0
1
1
2










44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









45
9koi
0
3
1
4










46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










47
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










48
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1










49
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1










50
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3










51
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4










52
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3










53
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1




















90
53
63
206

----------


## Dony Lesmana

[QUOTE=Dony Lesmana;460209][QUOTE=Dony Lesmana;460174]Nambah juga 2 ekor HU Tapos 






> Yg ini dituker sama yg ini ya


Dituker ama ini yaaaa
Asal Marusei
Harga 3 jt

----------


## Maslow



----------


## Maslow

Cepat sekali gemuknya ikan ini, terimakasih om Dony Lesmana

----------


## Soegianto

Mantap. Top deh ..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9










9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1










10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6










11
LDJ
1
1
1
3










12
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









13
Tiny
1
0
3
4










14
Aditya
6
0
2
8










15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3










17
Zone
4
3
3
10










18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









19
Griffin
2
0
0
2










20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










21
Interisti
1
1
2
4










22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









23
Cokro
1
1
0
2










24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12










25
TWW
0
2
0
2










26
Kribo
1
0
0
1










27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6










28
iw4k
0
1
0
1










29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3










30
stradivari
1
0
0
1










31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6










32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









34
Sophia
0
0
1
1










35
maslow
1
0
0
1










36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









37
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2










39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6










40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5










41
Usen
0
0
1
1










42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2










43
bbongso
0
1
1
2










44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









45
9koi
0
3
1
4










46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










47
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










48
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1










49
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









50
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3










51
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4










52
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3










53
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1




















90
53
63
206

----------


## Dony Lesmana

PEMBAYARAN PENDAFTARAN KC senang2 adalah ke rekening berikut ini

1. BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY

2. Konfirmasi ke email [email protected]

3. *Batas waktu pembayaran tahap 1 adalah tanggal 5 JUNI 2016 pk 24**. Lewat waktu tersebut akan di kenakan pendaftaran tahap 2 yaitu Rp 1.000.000/ekor.*.. Jika tidak mau membayar pendaftaran sesuai tahap 2 maka akan dianggap mengundurkan diri.

4. Untuk penukaran ikan yg ikut MAXIMAL pada tahap 1 adalah sampai besok 1 Juni 2016 pk 24. 

Terimakasih sahabat KOI-s ... REKOR BARU TERCIPTA yaitu 206 ekor pada tahap 1... mari kita lihat sampai berapa di tahap kedua ..

KOIS UNTUK SEMUA... ANDA LUAR BIASA SOBAT KOIS

----------


## Glenardo

*YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED
*


  DATE 
  : 
 02/06/2016

 TIME 
  : 
 15:01:02

 REFERENCE NUMBER 
  : 
 F835CF7E-F721-CCD4-256B-EFA4A32E5BC1

 TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT 
  : 
 5000420061

 BENEFICIARY NAME 
  : 
 ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY

 AMOUNT 
  : 
 Rp. 
3.000.999,00




 REMARK 
  : 
 Crimsonero        

 
  : 
 6x500             

 TRANSFER TYPE 
  : 
 IMMEDIATE TRANSFER

 SEQUENCE NUMBER 
  : 
 723537






Crimsonero paid

----------


## Glenardo

*YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED
*


  DATE 
  : 
 02/06/2016

 TIME 
  : 
 15:02:06

 REFERENCE NUMBER 
  : 
 411BE985-9DF5-01B9-4358-A3D7A41539A5

 TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT 
  : 
 5000420061

 BENEFICIARY NAME 
  : 
 ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY

 AMOUNT 
  : 
 Rp. 
3.000.888,00




 REMARK 
  : 
 Eriek GArtina     

 
  : 
 6x500             

 TRANSFER TYPE 
  : 
 IMMEDIATE TRANSFER

 SEQUENCE NUMBER 
  : 
 723537







Eriek GArtina Paid

----------


## Glenardo

*YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED
*


  DATE 
  : 
 02/06/2016

 TIME 
  : 
 15:03:12

 REFERENCE NUMBER 
  : 
 EA0B381C-64FF-4A73-5E1E-98C4245DDBA4

 TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT 
  : 
 5000420061

 BENEFICIARY NAME 
  : 
 ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY

 AMOUNT 
  : 
 Rp. 
1.000.888,00




 REMARK 
  : 
 Effendi MAttala   

 
  : 
 -                 

 TRANSFER TYPE 
  : 
 IMMEDIATE TRANSFER

 SEQUENCE NUMBER 
  : 
 723537







Effendi Mattala PAid

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1










10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









11
LDJ
1
1
1
3










12
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









13
Tiny
1
0
3
4










14
Aditya
6
0
2
8










15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3










17
Zone
4
3
3
10










18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









19
Griffin
2
0
0
2










20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










21
Interisti
1
1
2
4










22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









23
Cokro
1
1
0
2










24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12










25
TWW
0
2
0
2










26
Kribo
1
0
0
1










27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6










28
iw4k
0
1
0
1










29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3










30
stradivari
1
0
0
1










31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









34
Sophia
0
0
1
1










35
maslow
1
0
0
1










36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









37
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2










39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6










40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









41
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2










43
bbongso
0
1
1
2










44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









45
9koi
0
3
1
4










46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










47
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










48
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1










49
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









50
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3










51
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4










52
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









53
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















90
53
63
206

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Om don sy mau tukar ikan yah ternyata sankenya doitsu nanti foto menyusul showa size 10 cm dari onheil koi farm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> PEMBAYARAN PENDAFTARAN KC senang2 adalah ke rekening berikut ini
> 
> 1. BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY
> 
> 2. Konfirmasi ke email [email protected]
> 
> 3. *Batas waktu pembayaran tahap 1 adalah tanggal 5 JUNI 2016 pk 24. Lewat waktu tersebut akan di kenakan pendaftaran tahap 2 yaitu Rp 1.000.000/ekor.*.. Jika tidak mau membayar pendaftaran sesuai tahap 2 maka akan dianggap mengundurkan diri.
> 
> 4. Untuk penukaran ikan yg ikut MAXIMAL pada tahap 1 adalah sampai besok 1 Juni 2016 pk 24. 
> ...





> Om don sy mau tukar ikan yah ternyata sankenya doitsu nanti foto menyusul showa size 10 cm dari onheil koi farm


Sorry om Mikaelsebastian ... jangka waktu penukaran ikan sdh habis...  kalau om masih mau ikut ya di tahap yg kedua dengan pendaftaran 1 jt per ekor ... atau tetap dengan sanke doitsu jadi masuk kelas B om.. 

Karena peraturan yg sdh ada harus dijalankan om.. Tks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1










10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









11
LDJ
1
1
1
3










12
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









13
Tiny
1
0
3
4










14
Aditya
6
0
2
8










15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3










17
Zone
4
3
3
10










18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









19
Griffin
2
0
0
2










20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










21
Interisti
1
1
2
4










22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









23
Cokro
1
1
0
2










24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12










25
TWW
0
2
0
2










26
Kribo
1
0
0
1










27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6










28
iw4k
0
1
0
1










29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3










30
stradivari
1
0
0
1










31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









34
Sophia
0
0
1
1










35
maslow
1
0
0
1










36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









37
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2










39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6










40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









41
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2










43
bbongso
0
1
1
2










44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









45
9koi
0
3
1
4










46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










47
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










48
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1










49
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









50
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3
PAID









51
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4
PAID









52
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









53
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















90
53
63
206

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Mikael Sebastian
1
0
0
1










10
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









11
LDJ
1
1
1
3










12
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









13
Tiny
1
0
3
4
PAID









14
Aditya
6
0
2
8










15
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









16
Reizo29
3
0
0
3










17
Zone
4
3
3
10










18
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









19
Griffin
2
0
0
2










20
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










21
Interisti
1
1
2
4










22
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









23
Cokro
1
1
0
2










24
Mawardi
8
2
2
12










25
TWW
0
2
0
2










26
Kribo
1
0
0
1










27
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6










28
iw4k
0
1
0
1










29
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3










30
stradivari
1
0
0
1










31
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









32
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









33
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









34
Sophia
0
0
1
1










35
maslow
1
0
0
1










36
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









37
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









38
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2
PAID









39
david Pupu
2
1
3
6










40
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









41
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









42
Ekochen
2
0
0
2










43
bbongso
0
1
1
2










44
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









45
9koi
0
3
1
4










46
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










47
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










48
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1










49
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









50
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3
PAID









51
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4
PAID









52
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









53
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















90
53
63
206

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Sorry om Mikaelsebastian ... jangka waktu penukaran ikan sdh habis...  kalau om masih mau ikut ya di tahap yg kedua dengan pendaftaran 1 jt per ekor ... atau tetap dengan sanke doitsu jadi masuk kelas B om.. 
> 
> Karena peraturan yg sdh ada harus dijalankan om.. Tks


Ou ok2 kalau begitu anggap mundur saja karena saya tidak membaca peraturan secara jelas. Beda sama om dony yang membuat peraturan. Jadi lebih pakem hafal. Makasih sebelumnya buat yang lain selamat bertanding

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









10
LDJ
1
1
1
3










11
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









12
Tiny
1
0
3
4
PAID









13
Aditya
6
0
2
8










14
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









15
Reizo29
3
0
0
3










16
Zone
4
3
3
10










17
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









18
Griffin
2
0
0
2










19
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










20
Interisti
1
1
2
4










21
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









22
Cokro
1
1
0
2










23
Mawardi
8
2
2
12










24
TWW
0
2
0
2










25
Kribo
1
0
0
1










26
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6










27
iw4k
0
1
0
1










28
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3










29
stradivari
1
0
0
1










30
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









31
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









32
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









33
Sophia
0
0
1
1










34
maslow
1
0
0
1










35
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









36
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









37
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2
PAID









38
david Pupu
2
1
3
6










39
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









40
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









41
Ekochen
2
0
0
2










42
bbongso
0
1
1
2










43
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









44
9koi
0
3
1
4










45
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










46
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










47
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1










48
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









49
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3
PAID









50
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4
PAID









51
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









52
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















89
53
63
205

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









10
LDJ
1
1
1
3










11
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









12
Tiny
1
0
3
4
PAID









13
Aditya
6
0
2
8










14
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









15
Reizo29
3
0
0
3










16
Zone
4
3
3
10
PAID









17
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









18
Griffin
2
0
0
2










19
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










20
Interisti
1
1
2
4
PAID









21
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









22
Cokro
1
1
0
2










23
Mawardi
8
2
2
12
PAID









24
TWW
0
2
0
2










25
Kribo
1
0
0
1










26
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6










27
iw4k
0
1
0
1










28
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3










29
stradivari
1
0
0
1










30
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









31
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









32
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









33
Sophia
0
0
1
1










34
maslow
1
0
0
1










35
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









36
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









37
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2
PAID









38
david Pupu
2
1
3
6










39
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









40
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









41
Ekochen
2
0
0
2










42
bbongso
0
1
1
2










43
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









44
9koi
0
3
1
4










45
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










46
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










47
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1










48
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









49
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3
PAID









50
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4
PAID









51
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









52
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















89
53
63
205

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_PEMBAYARAN PENDAFTARAN KC senang2 adalah ke rekening berikut ini_

_1. BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY_

_2. Konfirmasi ke email_ [email protected]

_3. Batas waktu pembayaran tahap 1 adalah tanggal 5 JUNI 2016 pk 24. Lewat waktu tersebut akan di kenakan pendaftaran tahap 2 yaitu Rp 1.000.000/ekor... Jika tidak mau membayar pendaftaran sesuai tahap 2 maka akan dianggap mengundurkan diri._

_4. Untuk penukaran ikan yg ikut MAXIMAL pada tahap 1 adalah sampai besok 1 Juni 2016 pk 24._ 

_Terimakasih sahabat KOI-s ... REKOR BARU TERCIPTA yaitu 206 ekor pada tahap 1... mari kita lihat sampai berapa di tahap kedua .._

_KOIS UNTUK SEMUA... ANDA LUAR BIASA SOBAT KOIS_

----------


## pieth

Mengundurkan diri kelas C tancho sanke, karna ikan lompat ke chamber backwash
kalau diizinkan boleh dicari pengganti nya tanggal 5 saya upload foto nya thanks om don

----------


## interisti

> Mengundurkan diri kelas C tancho sanke, karna ikan lompat ke chamber backwash
> kalau diizinkan boleh dicari pengganti nya tanggal 5 saya upload foto nya thanks om don


Wah apes belom apa2 ud tumbang 1.

----------


## pieth

> Wah apes belom apa2 ud tumbang 1.


Huahuahua. Baru mau perang udah KO duluan om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mengundurkan diri kelas C tancho sanke, karna ikan lompat ke chamber backwash
> kalau diizinkan boleh dicari pengganti nya tanggal 5 saya upload foto nya thanks om don



Turut berduka om pieth... Boleh saja diganti asal pendaftarannya mengikuti harga pendaftaran gelombang ke2 yaitu 1 jt / ekor ... jadi om pieth tinggal nambah 500rb lagi kalau mau ganti ikan.. tks om..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









10
LDJ
1
1
1
3
PAID









11
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









12
Tiny
1
0
3
4
PAID









13
Aditya
6
0
2
8










14
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









15
Reizo29
3
0
0
3
PAID









16
Zone
4
3
3
10
PAID









17
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









18
Griffin
2
0
0
2










19
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










20
Interisti
1
1
2
4
PAID









21
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









22
Cokro
1
1
0
2










23
Mawardi
8
2
2
12
PAID









24
TWW
0
2
0
2










25
Kribo
1
0
0
1










26
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6










27
iw4k
0
1
0
1










28
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3
PAID









29
stradivari
1
0
0
1










30
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









31
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









32
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









33
Sophia
0
0
1
1










34
maslow
1
0
0
1










35
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









36
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









37
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2
PAID









38
david Pupu
2
1
3
6










39
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









40
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









41
Ekochen
2
0
0
2










42
bbongso
0
1
1
2
PAID









43
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









44
9koi
0
3
1
4










45
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










46
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










47
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1










48
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









49
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3
PAID









50
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4
PAID









51
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









52
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















89
53
63
205

----------


## Maslow



----------


## Maslow

Saya sudah transfer tanggal 2 juni ke rekening dony lesmana. Apa harus transfer ulang ke rekening yang disebut ?

----------


## pieth

> Turut berduka om pieth... Boleh saja diganti asal pendaftarannya mengikuti harga pendaftaran gelombang ke2 yaitu 1 jt / ekor ... jadi om pieth tinggal nambah 500rb lagi kalau mau ganti ikan.. tks om..


Ok thx infonya om don

----------


## majin91

wah mantapp euyy...persaingan makin gile di 206 ekor ini...siapa dulu hostnya MSDL ^^

----------


## Dony Lesmana

PEMBAYARAN PENDAFTARAN KC senang2 adalah ke rekening berikut ini

1. BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY

2. Konfirmasi ke email [email protected]

3. Batas waktu pembayaran tahap 1 adalah tanggal 5 JUNI 2016 pk 24. Lewat waktu tersebut akan di kenakan pendaftaran tahap 2 yaitu Rp 1.000.000/ekor... Jika tidak mau membayar pendaftaran sesuai tahap 2 maka akan dianggap mengundurkan diri.

4. Untuk penukaran ikan yg ikut MAXIMAL pada tahap 1 adalah sampai besok 1 Juni 2016 pk 24. 

Terimakasih sahabat KOI-s ... REKOR BARU TERCIPTA yaitu 205 ekor pada tahap 1... mari kita lihat sampai berapa di tahap kedua ..

KOIS UNTUK SEMUA

----------


## LDJ

Rekap contendernya pleasee..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









10
LDJ
1
1
1
3
PAID









11
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









12
Tiny
1
0
3
4
PAID









13
Aditya
6
0
2
8










14
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









15
Reizo29
3
0
0
3
PAID









16
Zone
4
3
3
10
PAID









17
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









18
Griffin
2
0
0
2










19
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










20
Interisti
1
1
2
4
PAID









21
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









22
Cokro
1
1
0
2










23
Mawardi
8
2
2
12
PAID









24
TWW
0
2
0
2










25
Kribo
1
0
0
1










26
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6
PAID









27
iw4k
0
1
0
1
PAID









28
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3
PAID









29
stradivari
1
0
0
1










30
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









31
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









32
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









33
Sophia
0
0
1
1










34
maslow
1
0
0
1
PAID









35
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









36
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









37
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2
PAID









38
david Pupu
2
1
3
6
PAID









39
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









40
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









41
Ekochen
2
0
0
2
PAID









42
bbongso
0
1
1
2
PAID









43
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









44
9koi
0
3
1
4










45
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










46
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1










47
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1
PAID









48
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









49
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3
PAID









50
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4
PAID









51
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









52
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















89
53
63
205

----------


## Dony Lesmana

PEMBAYARAN TAHAP 1 paling lambat 5 JUNI pk 24.00.  lewat dari itu akan dikenakan pendaftaran tahap kedua yaitu 1 jt / ekor... Panitia akan bersikap tegas dalam hal ini demi tertibnya acara ini..

Terima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









10
LDJ
1
1
1
3
PAID









11
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









12
Tiny
1
0
3
4
PAID









13
Aditya
6
0
2
8










14
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









15
Reizo29
3
0
0
3
PAID









16
Zone
4
3
3
10
PAID









17
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









18
Griffin
2
0
0
2










19
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










20
Interisti
1
1
2
4
PAID









21
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









22
Cokro
1
1
0
2










23
Mawardi
8
2
2
12
PAID









24
TWW
0
2
0
2










25
Kribo
1
0
0
1










26
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6
PAID









27
iw4k
0
1
0
1
PAID









28
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3
PAID









29
stradivari
1
0
0
1










30
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









31
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









32
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









33
Sophia
0
0
1
1










34
maslow
1
0
0
1
PAID









35
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









36
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









37
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2
PAID









38
david Pupu
2
1
3
6
PAID









39
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









40
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









41
Ekochen
2
0
0
2
PAID









42
bbongso
0
1
1
2
PAID









43
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









44
9koi
0
3
1
4










45
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










46
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1
PAID









47
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1
PAID









48
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









49
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3
PAID









50
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4
PAID









51
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









52
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















89
53
63
205

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4










7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1










8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









10
LDJ
1
1
1
3
PAID









11
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









12
Tiny
1
0
3
4
PAID









13
Aditya
6
0
2
8










14
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









15
Reizo29
3
0
0
3
PAID









16
Zone
4
3
3
10
PAID









17
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









18
Griffin
2
0
0
2










19
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5










20
Interisti
1
1
2
4
PAID









21
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









22
Cokro
1
1
0
2










23
Mawardi
8
2
2
12
PAID









24
TWW
0
2
0
2










25
Kribo
1
0
0
1










26
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6
PAID









27
iw4k
0
1
0
1
PAID









28
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3
PAID









29
stradivari
1
0
0
1










30
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









31
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









32
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









33
Sophia
0
0
1
1










34
maslow
1
0
0
1
PAID









35
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









36
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









37
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2
PAID









38
david Pupu
2
1
3
6
PAID









39
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









40
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









41
Ekochen
2
0
0
2
PAID









42
bbongso
0
1
1
2
PAID









43
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









44
9koi
0
3
1
4
PAID









45
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










46
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1
PAID









47
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1
PAID









48
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









49
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3
PAID









50
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4
PAID









51
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









52
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















89
53
63
205



PEMBAYARAN TAHAP 1 paling lambat 5 JUNI pk 24.00. lewat dari itu akan dikenakan pendaftaran tahap kedua yaitu 1 jt / ekor... Panitia akan bersikap tegas dalam hal ini demi tertibnya acara ini..

Terima kasih

----------


## dedigouw

Ikutan 3 ekor ya Om...

*1. Asagi Ogata 25cm / Ludo Koi*




*2. Hi Utsuri Ginrin Maruhiro 32cm / Dodokoi*




*3. Showa Momotaro 34cm / Dodokoi*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikutan 3 ekor ya Om...
> 
> *1. Asagi Ogata 25cm / Ludo Koi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Hi Utsuri Ginrin Maruhiro 32cm / Dodokoi*
> 
> ...


Showa nya strong bgt nii

----------


## toldhe

Udah transfer tgl 2 kemarin.

TRSF E-BANKING DB 
06/02 95031  
KC SENANG2 ID TOLD
HE  
ADELEIDA FERNY KAM
0000
500,000.00

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4
PAID









7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1
PAID









8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









10
LDJ
1
1
1
3
PAID









11
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









12
Tiny
1
0
3
4
PAID









13
Aditya
6
0
2
8
PAID









14
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









15
Reizo29
3
0
0
3
PAID









16
Zone
4
3
3
10
PAID









17
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









18
Griffin
2
0
0
2
PAID









19
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5
PAID









20
Interisti
1
1
2
4
PAID









21
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









22
Cokro
1
1
0
2










23
Mawardi
8
2
2
12
PAID









24
TWW
0
2
0
2










25
Kribo
1
0
0
1
PAID









26
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6
PAID









27
iw4k
0
1
0
1
PAID









28
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3
PAID









29
stradivari
1
0
0
1
PAID









30
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









31
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









32
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









33
Sophia
0
0
1
1










34
maslow
1
0
0
1
PAID









35
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









36
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









37
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2
PAID









38
david Pupu
2
1
3
6
PAID









39
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









40
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









41
Ekochen
2
0
0
2
PAID









42
bbongso
0
1
1
2
PAID









43
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









44
9koi
0
3
1
4
PAID









45
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










46
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1
PAID









47
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1
PAID









48
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









49
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3
PAID









50
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4
PAID









51
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









52
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















89
53
63
205

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear KOI-S 

Dengan demikian ada beberapa org yang belum membayar pendaftaran KC FUN  tahap 1 , maka akan dimasukan pada tahap 2 ...

DEmikian keterangannya

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Cokro
1
1
0
2










2
TWW
0
2
0
2










3
Sophia
0
0
1
1










4
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










5
Dedi Gouw
1
0
2
3












3
3
4
10

----------


## Dony Lesmana

TAHAP 1 TOTAl 198 EKOR

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Herry Dragon
4
2
2
8
PAID









2
Monggalana
2
2
2
6
PAID









3
Pieth
1
0
2
3
PAID









4
Dony Lesmana
3
7
7
17
PAID









5
Bayuadhi737
5
1
1
7
PAID









6
Luki
2
1
1
4
PAID









7
Toldhe
1
0
0
1
PAID









8
Asnanto
3
2
4
9
PAID









9
Crimsonero
1
2
3
6
PAID









10
LDJ
1
1
1
3
PAID









11
2onny
3
0
2
5
PAID









12
Tiny
1
0
3
4
PAID









13
Aditya
6
0
2
8
PAID









14
Daniel P
0
0
1
1
PAID









15
Reizo29
3
0
0
3
PAID









16
Zone
4
3
3
10
PAID









17
Frostbites
2
0
0
2
PAID









18
Griffin
2
0
0
2
PAID









19
Samuel Wongsagara
4
0
1
5
PAID









20
Interisti
1
1
2
4
PAID









21
Jimmy007
4
6
6
16
PAID









22
Mawardi
8
2
2
12
PAID









23
Kribo
1
0
0
1
PAID









24
Slamet Kurniawan
3
3
0
6
PAID









25
iw4k
0
1
0
1
PAID









26
Fajarhto
0
2
1
3
PAID









27
stradivari
1
0
0
1
PAID









28
Erieck Gartina
3
1
2
6
PAID









29
Wangsa
1
1
0
2
PAID









30
Movenpick7
0
1
1
2
PAID









31
maslow
1
0
0
1
PAID









32
Alil & Ilham
0
1
0
1
PAID









33
Ahong
0
0
1
1
PAID









34
Effendi Matala
1
0
1
2
PAID









35
david Pupu
2
1
3
6
PAID









36
Hasan Hadi
2
2
1
5
PAID









37
Usen
0
0
1
1
PAID









38
Ekochen
2
0
0
2
PAID









39
bbongso
0
1
1
2
PAID









40
Daniel Imperial
1
0
0
1
PAID









41
9koi
0
3
1
4
PAID









42
Tribuwono
1
0
0
1
PAID









43
Tjokferry
1
0
0
1
PAID









44
Tanto Widjaya
1
0
0
1
PAID









45
Aaron Oei
1
1
1
3
PAID









46
Muliadi99
2
1
1
4
PAID









47
Rico Nirwana
1
1
1
3
PAID









48
Henry Nyoti
1
0
0
1
PAID



















87
50
61
198

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear KOI-S 

Dengan demikian ada beberapa org yang belum membayar pendaftaran KC FUN tahap 1 , maka akan dimasukan pada tahap 2 ...

Demikian keterangannya TAHAP 2


No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Cokro
1
1
0
2










2
TWW
0
2
0
2










3
Sophia
0
0
1
1










4
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










5
Dedi Gouw
1
0
2
3












3
3
4
10

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Jika ada yang sdh transfer tapi belum konfirmasi... harap menkonfirmasi secepatnya

Thx

----------


## bbongso

Wah belum dpt target 200 ekor neh....cuman 198 ekor nehhh....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wah belum dpt target 200 ekor neh....cuman 198 ekor nehhh....



PAS UDA 200 hehehhe

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Cokro
1
1
0
2
PAID









2
TWW
0
2
0
2










3
Sophia
0
0
1
1










4
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










5
Dedi Gouw
1
0
2
3












3
3
4
10

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tambah 3 pasukan baru dapat dari samurai auction

Shiro Omosako 22 cm Harga dibawah 3 jt



Sanke Sakai 30 cm harga dibawah 4 jt



Tancho Showa Omosako 35 cm harga dibawah 4 jt




20 Pasukan alam Sutera akan berjuang dengan Tujuan Mulia mengalahkan K750.... Doakan ya semoga berhasil..

Terima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Batas terakhir pendaftaran tahan kedua  adalah 15 juni 2016 pk 24 dan tidak akan diperpanjang lg.. thx

----------


## dudutgakelutung

wuih wuih baru tau ada kc beginian, mantap keren bapa2.. salut.

----------


## LDJ

> wuih wuih baru tau ada kc beginian, mantap keren bapa2.. salut.


Iya om, ga selalu mutlak acara dari dealer. Teman2 disini sangat kreatif.

Pendaftaran tahap II masih dibuka ikut aja, sambil belajar pelihara ikan kesayangan

----------


## frostbitez

om dony lesmana kalo di daftarin 2x tau2 menang hadiahnya di kali 2 ga?
 :Crazy:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om dony lesmana kalo di daftarin 2x tau2 menang hadiahnya di kali 2 ga?


Hadiahnya dibagi 2 om... hahahhah

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Showa atas nama jimmy007 .. lokal mawar 21  size 23 cm harga 2.5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Showa uk 21 cm .. lokal mawar21.. harga 2.5 jt.. an jimmy007

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Cokro
1
1
0
2
PAID









2
TWW
0
2
0
2










3
Sophia
0
0
1
1










4
Van Deer Pit
1
0
1
2










5
Dedi Gouw
1
0
2
3










6
Jimmy007
2
0
0
2










7
Dony Lesmana
1
1
1
3
PAID











6
4
5
15





Perhatian kepada para pseserta KC FUN ke 4... untuk pembayaran tahap ke2 adalah sampai tanggal 20 Juni 2016 pk 24... Jika lewat dari batas waktu tersebut maka akan dianggap emngundurkan diri... Terima kasih

Rekening pembayaran BCA AC 5000420061 an Adeleida Ferny

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hi teman2 ada DOOR PRIZE untuk para peserta KC FUN4

1 UNIT..



- Kapasitas 6kg
- Frekuensi 8x 
- Porsi feeding bisa diatur seminimal mungkin (menggunakan Timer Digital Detik)
- Ukuran pelet M atau L
- Kolam Indoor / Outdoor
- Kabel 3 m

DOOR PRIZE INI akan DIUNDI untuk para PESERTA YG UPDATE pada putaran petama bulan SEPT 2016..

Ongkos kirim ditanggung pemenang

INi Link Youtubenya ... KEREN LOH AUTOFEEDERNYA

https://youtu.be/bXviCyM1bo4


http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-Order)/page29
Untuk informasi & pemesanan :
SMS / WA : 085371200999
BB : 59BB3728


TERIMA KASIH KEPADA F &D AUTOFEEDER

----------


## evendee

Tengkiu om Donny....😃

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Showa atas nama jimmy007 .. lokal mawar 21  size 23 cm harga 2.5 jt





> Showa uk 21 cm .. lokal mawar21.. harga 2.5 jt.. an jimmy007


Ralat ukuran saja ..

Showa yang pertama ukuran 20 cm dan yg kedua 13 cm

Tks

----------


## frostbitez

Diupdate dung total peserta
Uang masuk dan hadiahnya biar semangat

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Diupdate dung total peserta
> Uang masuk dan hadiahnya biar semangat


Belum semua... sabarr... kopasuss you

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Diupdate dung total peserta
> Uang masuk dan hadiahnya biar semangat


modus banget yah

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama
Kelas A
Kelas B
Kelas C
Total
STATUS









1
Cokro
1
1
0
2
PAID









5
Dedi Gouw
1
0
2
3
PAID









6
Jimmy007
2
0
0
2
PAID









7
Dony Lesmana
1
1
1
3
PAID











5
2
3
10

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Keterangan
A
B
C
Total

(Ekor)
92
52
64
208







GC
            16,100,000
      9,100,000
      11,200,000


RGC
            11,500,000
      6,500,000
        8,000,000


Juara 1
              4,600,000
      2,600,000
        3,200,000


Juara 2
              2,300,000
      1,300,000
        1,600,000


Juara 3
              1,380,000
         780,000
            960,000








BEST LOKAL A
              1,250,000




BEST LOKAL B
              1,250,000




BEST LOKAL C
              1,250,000




ROOKIE KC FUN4
              1,250,000

----------


## david_pupu

Superrrrrrrrr

----------


## frostbitez

superrrrrrrr

----------


## DanielP

Om2 panitia apakah saya boleh update perkembangan ikan lebih awal? dikarenakan di pertengahan Agustus dan beberapa bulan seterusnya saya tidak berada di Jakarta untuk melanjutkan pendidikan di luar. Makasih

----------


## DanielP

]
Sekarang size 39cm



Salam KOI's

----------


## interisti

mantab om daniel

----------


## pieth

Shiroji dan beni nya makin baik yah om mantap

----------


## DanielP

Makasih om interisti dan om pieth hehe...

----------


## frostbitez

bagus hasilnya om daniel cakep ikannya

----------


## LDJ

Nice one om  :Thumb:

----------


## DanielP

Makasih om2 mungkin ikannya lgi happy jadi putih shirojinya  :Bounce:

----------


## david_pupu

> ]
> Sekarang size 39cm
> 
> 
> 
> Salam KOI's


Mantappp om

----------


## ipaul888

mantab om keren

----------


## gizza

> ]
> Sekarang size 39cm
> 
> 
> 
> Salam KOI's


Wah nice keeping om

----------


## DanielP

Thank you om2. Ikannya om yang jadi kyk gitu sendiri saya mah cuman lemparin pelet  :Nerd:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Om2 panitia apakah saya boleh update perkembangan ikan lebih awal? dikarenakan di pertengahan Agustus dan beberapa bulan seterusnya saya tidak berada di Jakarta untuk melanjutkan pendidikan di luar. Makasih


Semoga boleh Om, harusnya foto ikan nya di keep dulu, nanti tanggal 1 Sept di upload Om... :Gossip:

----------


## DanielP

Bukannya saya gk mau update pada tanggal yang sudah ditentukan. Saya takut di China tidak semua website saya bisa akses termasuk Forum KOIs ini. Ternyata bisa setelah membeli perangkat VPN.

----------


## ipaul888

mantab om dan

----------


## Bayuadhi737

*
TATA CARA PENJURIAN :

a. Keeping Contest ini bertujuan untuk pembelajaran kita semua sebagai penghobbyist maka merupakan suatu KEWAJIBAN mengupdate setiap 4 Bulan yaitu :

Batas waktu UPDATE 1 adalah 1-30 September 2016
Batas waktu UPDATE 2 adalah 1-31 Januari 2017
Penjurian pada waktu 11th KOI-S FESTIVAL

Jika ada peserta yg tidak UPDATE pada waktunya maka akan dikenakan Denda Rp 1.000.000. per 
Update ( biaya DENDA Update akan dipergunakan untuk operasional event ini ) jika peserta yg tidak 
UPDATE tidak membayar DENDA maka akan langsung di DISKUALIFIKASI dari KC ini.

Saat nya Update.......*

----------


## Movenpick7

Wah ga kerasa udah mau update 1 aja

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ayukkk updateeee

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ayukkk update..... masih ada kan ikan2nya ??

----------


## Movenpick7

Masih ada om dony, tunggu akhir bulan dulu

----------


## tantowijaya

seadanya aja ya

http://

----------


## bbongso

duh lupa ikan apa yg di ikutin yah....

----------


## Tiny

51 cm


49 cm


38 cm


40 cm

----------


## LDJ

Le Zizou 45 cm

----------


## LDJ

Kang Curry 41cm

----------


## LDJ

Bu Susi 50cm

----------


## tjokferry

[IMG][/IMG]

44 cm kohaku

----------


## Soegianto

wihhh ngegrownya ceoarmt cepat amat keren2

----------


## Movenpick7

Hi utsuri 39 cm

Ochiba 46 cm

----------


## frostbitez



----------


## frostbitez



----------


## 2onny

> _Size : 29cm_
> 
> 
> _now 42cm_
> 
> 
> 
> _Size : 35cm_
> 
> ...


mumpung sebelom telat apdet dulu deh...

----------


## hasan hadi

Update

----------


## hasan hadi

Update 46 cm

----------


## hasan hadi

Update 48 cm

----------


## Aaron Oei

Top keeping skill Bro Ronny

----------


## GRiffiN

Update KC Peserta 1:





Update KC Peserta 2:

----------


## Maslow

40 cm

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo



----------


## kribo

Izin up date size 48 cm

----------


## asnanto

Update Grup A, Kohaku Marudo, 45 cm

----------


## asnanto

Sanke Marudo, 46 cm

----------


## asnanto

Update Grup B, Shiro Omosako, 46 cm

----------


## asnanto

Ochiba, 47 cm

----------


## asnanto

Update Grup C, Tancho Sanke Marudo, 43 cm

----------


## asnanto

Tancho Ochiba Ginrin, 46 cm

----------


## asnanto

Ogon Marudo, 44 cm

----------


## asnanto

Hi Utshuri Shinoda, 43 cm

----------


## asnanto

Bantu update punya om usen Hi Utshuri Shinoda, 44 cm

----------


## LDJ

Ada 47 ekor ikan sudah update yah..

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Update ....

Hiu Tapos 47cm
[IMG][/IMG]

Showa Dainichi 50cm
[IMG][/IMG]

Showa Dainichi 49cm
[IMG][/IMG]

Sanke Sakai 49cm
[IMG][/IMG]

Kohaku Sakai 48cm
[IMG][/IMG]

Kohaku Sakai 45cm
[IMG][/IMG]

Not update 1 peserta.... Shiro sudah pindah dunia :Flypig:

----------


## hasan hadi

Om bayuuu TOP bangett

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Bantu Upload

an Rico Nirwana

----------


## Tiny

An rico nirwana atau dony lesmana ? Saya lihat ini ikan champion di tkc pinya dony lesmana

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> An rico nirwana atau dony lesmana ? Saya lihat ini ikan champion di tkc pinya dony lesmana


*Hal hal yg belum tercantum diatas akan diputuskan panitia secara bijak dan terbuka.....
*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> An rico nirwana atau dony lesmana ? Saya lihat ini ikan champion di tkc pinya dony lesmana


Di daftarin di kc fun an rico nirwana...  di tkc an dony lesmana om.. thx

----------


## fajarhto

> Di daftarin di kc fun an rico nirwana...  di tkc an dony lesmana om.. thx


Udah ijin sama yang punya om?  Huahaha : piece:

----------


## pieth

Tamaura Kohaku 46cm
[IMG][/IMG]

Ochiba Ginrin Ogata 47cm
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## bbongso

Hasil Keeping Ikan:

Shiro - HINA 48cm



Hi Utsuri - DINA 45cm

----------


## reizo29

[/IMG]http://s61.photobucket.com/user/reizo29/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20160922-WA0029_zpspvfsvhte.jpg.html?filters[/url][user]=145121001&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0[/IMG]

----------


## reizo29

size 39.5 cm

----------


## reizo29



----------


## reizo29

size 39.5 cm

Sorry om moderator ada kesalahan teknis pada upload yg sebelumnya.

----------


## muliadi99

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## herrydragon

Showa Isa size 48cm

----------


## herrydragon

Showa Isa size 53cm

----------


## herrydragon

Sanke NND 46cm

----------


## herrydragon

Sanke Momotaro 49cm

----------


## herrydragon

Okawa Shiro 46cm

----------


## herrydragon

NND Shiro 45cm

----------


## herrydragon

Ogata Hi Utsuri 49cm

----------


## herrydragon

Dainichi T.Showa 49cm

----------


## fajarhto

Waduh .. uedan yah pada keepingnya ... saya mau update Lele saya om ... masih hidup aja sudah bersyukur saya:

Kujaku 30cm




Asagi - 30cm






Hi Utsuri - 35cm

----------


## abiserpong

> Ogata Hi Utsuri 49cm


Skin Hi utsurinya bagus om herry.
Bersih banget dan kinclong  :Cheer2: 
Naikin volume body kalau memungkinkan ....
Salam.

----------


## abiserpong

> 51 cm
> 
> 
> 49 cm
> 
> 
> 38 cm
> 
> 
> 40 cm


Bagus - bagus ya perkembangannya ....  :Peace: 
Salam.

----------


## herrydragon

> Skin Hi utsurinya bagus om herry.
> Bersih banget dan kinclong 
> Naikin volume body kalau memungkinkan ....
> Salam.


Thank u om Abi.. Semoga bisa tambah bulky  :Hug:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

An RICO NIRWANA

----------


## Dony Lesmana

An Dony Lesmana

----------


## ademilanforever

37 cm


38 cm

----------


## Tiny

> Bagus - bagus ya perkembangannya .... 
> Salam.


Thank u om abi
Mudah2an kedepannya makin bener.. Jauh dibandingin sama yg lain nih haha

----------


## Monggalana

Atas nama om wangsa
Dainichi showa 50cmd dan shiro ogata 45cm

----------


## Monggalana

Sanke lokal 45cm

----------


## Aaron Oei

[IMG][/IMG] kondo showa 45cm

----------


## Aaron Oei

[IMG][/IMG] Shiro Omosako 38cm

----------


## Aaron Oei

[IMG][/IMG] Momotaro Benigoi

----------


## Aaron Oei

Momotaro benigoi 45cm

----------


## luki

Update 1

Group A

33 cm


38 cm




Group B

44 cm




Group C


45 cm

----------


## Monggalana

Shiro utsuri 46cm


Hi utsuri 45cm

----------


## ekochen

27 cm


42 cm

----------


## Monggalana

Showa ginrin 28 cm

----------


## Monggalana

Shusui 44cm

----------


## david_pupu

bantu update  om Tri 

 47 CM 





Om cokro 

40 cm



45 cm

----------


## david_pupu

bantu UPload  om Ady 

45 cm



45 cm



45 cm



45 cm

45 cm


45cm



40 cm



37cm

----------


## david_pupu

update an DAvid pupu

45 cm




58 cm



45 cm


47 cm


]
45 cm


40 cm

----------


## david_pupu

bantu Up om Jimmy007 

29cm


39cm


39 cm


41 cm


43 cm



36 cm



46 cm



42 cm

37 cm


34 cm


22cm



30cm



37 cm


48cm


35cm


35 cm


47 cm

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload  Mawardi 

40 cm


35cm


45 cm



35 cm


42 cm


33 cm


41 cm 


37 cm


39 cm


35cm


40 cm


35 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

Kohaku 34 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

Kohaku Doitsu 36 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

Showa 31 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

Kohaku doitsu 37 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

[IMG][/IMG]

Kohaku Ginrin 35 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bantu om Zone posting.

Kohaku 27 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Zone

Tancho sanke 38cm

%5BURL=http://s766.photobucket.com/user/WilsonSubandi/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_19.jpeg.html%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx307/WilsonSubandi/Mobile%20Uploads/image_19.jpeg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D

----------


## dedigouw

Update Om...

*50cm*



*48cm*



*42cm*

----------


## Tiny

an ZONE




31 cm


43 cm


40 cm


41 cm


44 cm


36 cm


40 cm


36 cm

----------


## Ady

thanks om David sudah bantu upload

----------


## 9KOI

Sori telat update om

----------


## 9KOI



----------


## 9KOI

All 40cm

----------


## DanielP

Ayo2 jangan lupa update  :Horn:  :Rockon:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

kapan sih updatenya ?

----------


## DanielP

dimulai hari ini.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Update .....

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## DanielP

47 CM
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## LDJ

Ngerii ngerrii

----------


## frostbitez

ses 50an

----------


## DanielP

Bohay om kohakunya!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Update .....
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> ...


ketinggalan, update tambahan...
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Monggalana

Showa 
Size aman 50cm


Sanke
53cm

----------


## bbongso

yg update dikit nehhh

----------


## Monggalana

Biasa, akhir bulan om..

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

Permisi Om

Ijin upload punya Om Effendi Mattala
https://youtu.be/C2D56lKK97s

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/bXi4df4JiXw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>Showa Isa 46 cm

https://youtu.be/bXi4df4JiXw

Ginrin Shiro Male 39 cm

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

Punya Om EGartina
https://youtu.be/GFBTVhyf4iI

Kujaku 42 cm
https://youtu.be/e3N3f3trC5I
Showa 43 cm
https://youtu.be/CADMJiSQ4_w
Sanke 40 cm

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

https://youtu.be/b53cg6FNpWo

Punya Om George Gani

----------


## david_pupu

> Permisi Om
> 
> Ijin upload punya Om Effendi Mattala
> https://youtu.be/C2D56lKK97s
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/bXi4df4JiXw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>Showa Isa 46 cm
> 
> https://youtu.be/bXi4df4JiXw
> 
> Ginrin Shiro Male 39 cm





> Punya Om EGartina
> https://youtu.be/GFBTVhyf4iI
> 
> Kujaku 42 cm
> https://youtu.be/e3N3f3trC5I
> Showa 43 cm
> https://youtu.be/CADMJiSQ4_w
> Sanke 40 cm





> https://youtu.be/b53cg6FNpWo
> 
> Punya Om George Gani


om fotonya jangan lupa. thankyou

----------


## david_pupu

> yg update dikit nehhh



sabar cumming soonnn

----------


## Slametkurniawan

31 jan 2017 kan ?

----------


## david_pupu

> 31 jan 2017 kan ?



betul om S

----------


## frostbitez

update punya capt bayu
59cm

----------


## Zone

45cm 


53cm


46cm


46cm


45c


47cm


46cm

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> update punya capt bayu
> 59cm


Thank You Om Han...

----------


## LDJ

huft...ngeri2 sedap nih

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

George Gani

Kujaku 44 cm

Kohaku Ginrin 40 cm

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

Effendi Mattala 46 cm



Effendi Mattala 39 cm

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

E Gartina 43 cm


E Gartina 42 cm

----------


## luki

ikutan update....


*kelas C* 
51 cm




*Kelas B

49 cm


*

----------


## asnanto

Kelas B 
Shiro omosako 52 cm

----------


## asnanto

Kelas B
Ochiba 52 cm

----------


## herrydragon

Sanke NND 52cm 



Sanke Momotaro 56cm 



Showa Isa 57cm



Showa Isa 55cm

----------


## herrydragon

Shiro NND 50cm



Shiro Okawa 49cm

----------


## herrydragon

Ogata Hi Utsuri 55cm



Dainichi Tancho Showa 55cm

----------


## kribo

[IMG][/IMG]
Dainichi 56cm-an

----------


## LDJ

Update Zizou 54cm

----------


## LDJ

Update Curry 47cm (hixx..bisa kena disq anak ini)

----------


## LDJ

Update Susi 58cm

----------


## ekochen

51 cm


35 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

51 cm

----------


## ademilanforever

ukuran 55bu

----------


## asnanto

Kelas A : Kohaku marudo 56 cm

----------


## asnanto

Kelas C :
Tancho sanke marudo 54 cm

----------


## asnanto

Kelas C :
Hi utshuri shinoda 55 cm

----------


## Monggalana

Hi utsuri 56 cm


Shiro utsuri 54cm


Showa ginrin 44cm

----------


## Monggalana

Bantu update om wangsa

Showa 60cm


Shiro 51cm

----------


## Monggalana

Bantu update 
Hi utsuru 45cm
George gani

----------


## LDJ

> Bantu update om wangsa
> 
> 
> Shiro 51cm


Busyed shironya...pake bayclin tu?!

----------


## david_pupu

51 cm


44 cm


52 cm


49 cm

----------


## david_pupu

Bantu upload om cokro

49 cm

45 cm

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload om adi

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload om jimmy 007 


40 cm


46 cm 


41 cm 


54 cm


45 cm 


40 cm 


45 cm


40 cm 


40 cm 


58 cm 


42 cm 


51 cm 



50 cm


54 cm 


54 cm



40 cm

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload om Mawardi 


50 cm


48 cm 


45 cm 


55 cm 


45 cm 


45cm


52 xm


48 cm


47 cm


52 cm

----------


## Movenpick7

Hi utsuri 46 cm


Ochiba 49 cm

----------


## Movenpick7

Hiutsuri 46 cm


Ochiba 49 cm

----------


## fajarhto

Update lele jilid ke-2 ... 

Hi ut 46cm



Asagi 43cm



Kujaku 41cm

----------


## Juan surabaya

> bantu upload om jimmy 007 
> 
> 
> 40 cm
> 
> 
> 46 cm 
> 
> 
> ...


Kohaku Marutennya cakep banget nihh...mantabb....

----------


## bbongso

update si Dina



Thanks

----------


## Ady

thanks om david sudah bantu update

----------


## interisti

Update kelas C



Hiut 55 cm


Hiut 65 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update 31 Januari 2016 :

Kohaku 45 cm

[IMG][/IMG]


Ginrin Kohaku : 48 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Doitsu Kohaku : 45 cm

[IMG][/IMG]




Doitsu Kohaku : 42 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Showa : 31 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Showa : 31 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Showa : 42 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## iwandi_baru

Waduhh kohaku size 45nya boleh dpindah kolam nih om

----------


## iwandi_baru

> Showa : 42 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Cakeeepppppp.....

----------


## LDJ

Rekap pliss

----------


## frostbitez

> Update 31 Januari 2016 :
> 
> 
> Ginrin Kohaku : 48 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


kerennn mau ini dong hahaha




> Showa : 31 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


ini typikal dr dealer tertentu ya

----------


## frostbitez

> [IMG][/IMG]
> Dainichi 56cm-an





> Update Zizou 54cm


keren nih 2e 
kribo sdh lama ga liat nih kmana saja pak

----------


## LDJ

> keren nih 2e 
> kribo sdh lama ga liat nih kmana saja pak


Amin2...tks suhu
Cuma berharap bisa hidup sehat aja sampe penjurian kok..rame2in

----------


## 2onny

*T.kohaku 
*
*Size.29cm*



*Size.42cm*



*Now size.48cm*




_Showa 
_
*Size.35cm*



*Size.43cm*



*Now size.49cm*



_T.Showa Ginrin

Size.32cm

_*
Size.41cm**


*Tshowa ginrin blom bisa diaplod om...pas diserok malah kejedot,jd bocel...  :: size sementara 48cm


kohaku ama showa yg satunya SOLD  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

ini typikal dr dealer tertentu ya

keren yah.....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear all

Penjurian KC senang senang ke 4 akan berlangsung di hari kedua 11th KOIS FESTIVAL 2017 yaitu: 8 April 2017 pukul 16.00. 

Bagi para peserta yang :

1. Tidak Update komplit 1 ada update 1 dan 2 sesuai dengan waktunya , maka untuk ikut penjurian diharuskan mebayar denda Rp 1.000.000 per ekor jika ingin diikutkan penjurian , Jika tidak mebayar denda maka tidak boleh ikut penjurian .

2. Bagi para peserta harap membawa ikannya paling lambat sampai ke arena pukul 15.30 dan plastik lomba sudah disediakan panitia .

3. Bagi para peserta yang terlambat  ketika penjurian sudah dimulai , maka akan di diskualifikasi

4. Bagi ikan2 yang di curigai berukuran kurang dari 50 cm , maka panitia berhak mengukur dan jika memang benar kurang maka akan didiskualifikasi

see you all 8 april 2017 at 4 pm 

Salam

Dony Lesmana

----------


## frostbitez

Last update 
dapet juara 3 kelas A (rank 5)
marudo female by Fei Koi (thx om Soegi)
size 63.5cm

----------


## asnanto

Ini adiknya nih....size 60 cm tapi ga dapet nomer  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

will update the winner soon ... Tq

----------


## Tiny

Lama sekali yah updatenya, tidak seperti yang sudah2

----------


## frostbitez

soondoel
mungkin lelah

----------


## Slametkurniawan

lelah kenapa ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hai teman teman , maaf sekali baru saja dalam 2 minggu ini kerjaan saya sangat banyak sekali ... 

Demikian Updatenya

GRAND CHAMPION A : MAWARDI



RGC A : An MAWARDI



Juara 1 : An HASAN



Juara 2 : An CAPT BAYU



Juara 3 : An FROSTBITES

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kelas B

GRAND CHAMPION B : ASNANTO



RGC B : JULYUS WIJAYA



Juara 1 : ASNANTO



Juara 2 : MAWARDI



Juara 3 : HASAN

----------


## Dony Lesmana

KELAS C 

GRAND CHAMPION C : SLAMET WONGSAGARA



RGC C : HASAN




Juara 1 : SLAMET KURNIAWAN




Juara 2 : JULIUS WIJAYA



Juara 3 : MAWARDI

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Demikian Update pengumuman Pemenang KC FUN 4 , jika ada kekurangan didalam penyelenggaraan ini, kami minta maaf yang sebesar besarnya .. Terima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Oiya ada yg ketinggalan

BEST LOKAL A : belum ditemukan karena juara 1-5 nya import semua

BEST LOKAL B : OCHIBA Om ASNANTO

BEST LOKAL C : Hi Utsuri Om slamet 

ROOKIE KC FUN 4 : OM MAWARDI


SELAMAT KEPADA SELURUH PEMENANG !!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

UNDANGAN TERBUKA Kepada PARA PESERTA KC FUN4

Undangan penutupan KC FUN 4 dan Perkenalan Panitia Baru KC FUN 5

Hari Kamis Tanggal 11 Mei 2017

Pukul 12.00 - 14.00

Tempat GIGGLE BOX ALAM SUTERA / ONOKABE ( tergantung availability )

AGENDA :

Ramah Tamah seluruh peserta KC FUN 4

Penutupan KC Fun4

RSVP diperlukan di sini utk pemesanan tempat, PALING LAMBAT KONFIRMASI KEHADIRAN HARI RABU 10 Mei pk 12 siang

Terima Kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

UNDANGAN TERBUKA Kepada PARA PESERTA KC FUN4

Undangan penutupan KC FUN 4 dan Perkenalan Panitia Baru KC FUN 5

Hari Kamis Tanggal 11 Mei 2017

Pukul 12.00 - 14.00

Tempat GIGGLE BOX ALAM SUTERA / ONOKABE ( tergantung availability )

AGENDA :

Ramah Tamah seluruh peserta KC FUN 4

Penutupan KC Fun4

RSVP diperlukan di sini utk pemesanan tempat, PALING LAMBAT KONFIRMASI KEHADIRAN HARI RABU 10 Mei pk 12 siang

1 . DONY LESMANA
2.
3.
4.
5.
6
7


Terima Kasih

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> UNDANGAN TERBUKA Kepada PARA PESERTA KC FUN4
> 
> Undangan penutupan KC FUN 4 dan Perkenalan Panitia Baru KC FUN 5
> 
> Hari Kamis Tanggal 11 Mei 2017
> 
> Pukul 12.00 - 14.00
> 
> Tempat GIGGLE BOX ALAM SUTERA / ONOKABE ( tergantung availability )
> ...


Aaah.... gak bisa ikut Om Don... sedang di luar Planet neeh...

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=Dony Lesmana;466962]UNDANGAN TERBUKA Kepada PARA PESERTA KC FUN4

Undangan penutupan KC FUN 4 dan Perkenalan Panitia Baru KC FUN 5

Hari Kamis Tanggal 11 Mei 2017

Pukul 12.00 - 14.00

Tempat GIGGLE BOX ALAM SUTERA / ONOKABE ( tergantung availability )

AGENDA :

Ramah Tamah seluruh peserta KC FUN 4

Penutupan KC Fun4

RSVP diperlukan di sini utk pemesanan tempat, PALING LAMBAT KONFIRMASI KEHADIRAN HARI RABU 10 Mei pk 12 siang

1 . DONY LESMANA
2. DAVID PUPU
3.
4.
5.
6
7

----------


## pieth

[QUOTE=david_pupu;466977][QUOTE=Dony Lesmana;466962]UNDANGAN TERBUKA Kepada PARA PESERTA KC FUN4

Undangan penutupan KC FUN 4 dan Perkenalan Panitia Baru KC FUN 5

Hari Kamis Tanggal 11 Mei 2017

Pukul 12.00 - 14.00

Tempat GIGGLE BOX ALAM SUTERA / ONOKABE ( tergantung availability )

AGENDA :

Ramah Tamah seluruh peserta KC FUN 4

Penutupan KC Fun4

RSVP diperlukan di sini utk pemesanan tempat, PALING LAMBAT KONFIRMASI KEHADIRAN HARI RABU 10 Mei pk 12 siang

1 . DONY LESMANA
2. DAVID PUPU
3. Pieth
4.
5.
6
7

----------


## david_pupu

GRAND CHAMPION B : ASNANTO





Ini paling Ngeri,  keepingnya

----------


## asnanto

m.youtube.com/watch?v=D0t5vMC7TFY

----------


## asnanto

> m.youtube.com/watch?v=D0t5vMC7TFY


Sory.....salah posting, harusnya di KC Fun 5  ::

----------


## david_pupu

> Sory.....salah posting, harusnya di KC Fun 5


pamer calon GC :Biggrin1:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

[QUOTE=pieth;466978][QUOTE=david_pupu;466977][QUOTE=Dony Lesmana;466962]UNDANGAN TERBUKA Kepada PARA PESERTA KC FUN4

Undangan penutupan KC FUN 4 dan Perkenalan Panitia Baru KC FUN 5

Hari Kamis Tanggal 11 Mei 2017

Pukul 12.00 - 14.00

Tempat GIGGLE BOX ALAM SUTERA / ONOKABE ( tergantung availability )

AGENDA :

Ramah Tamah seluruh peserta KC FUN 4

Penutupan KC Fun4

RSVP diperlukan di sini utk pemesanan tempat, PALING LAMBAT KONFIRMASI KEHADIRAN HARI RABU 10 Mei pk 12 siang

1 . DONY LESMANA
2. DAVID PUPU
3. Pieth
4.    mikaelsebastian
5.
6
7

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> GRAND CHAMPION B : ASNANTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ini paling Ngeri,  keepingnya


wah hebat sekali keepingnya om bisa dibagi resepnya biar bisa gc om. ini sanga frnomenal

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Banyak2 olahraga dan hidup sehat.. wong tuo blg gt om

----------


## Yancedoang

[QUOTE=pieth;466978][QUOTE=david_pupu;466977][QUOTE=Dony Lesmana;466962]UNDANGAN TERBUKA Kepada PARA PESERTA KC FUN4

Undangan penutupan KC FUN 4 dan Perkenalan Panitia Baru KC FUN 5

Hari Kamis Tanggal 11 Mei 2017

Pukul 12.00 - 14.00

Tempat GIGGLE BOX ALAM SUTERA / ONOKABE ( tergantung availability )

AGENDA :

Ramah Tamah seluruh peserta KC FUN 4

Penutupan KC Fun4

RSVP diperlukan di sini utk pemesanan tempat, PALING LAMBAT KONFIRMASI KEHADIRAN HARI RABU 10 Mei pk 12 siang

1 . DONY LESMANA
2. DAVID PUPU
3. Pieth
4. mikaelsebastian
5. Yanyan Mulyana
6
7

----------


## LDJ

Undangan penutupan KC FUN 4 dan Perkenalan Panitia Baru KC FUN 5

Hari Kamis Tanggal 11 Mei 2017

Pukul 12.00 - 14.00

Tempat GIGGLE BOX ALAM SUTERA / ONOKABE ( tergantung availability )

AGENDA :

Ramah Tamah seluruh peserta KC FUN 4

Penutupan KC Fun4

RSVP diperlukan di sini utk pemesanan tempat, PALING LAMBAT KONFIRMASI KEHADIRAN HARI RABU 10 Mei pk 12 siang

1 . DONY LESMANA
2. DAVID PUPU
3. Pieth
4. mikaelsebastian
5. Yanyan Mulyana
6. 
7. eLDeJe

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Undangan penutupan KC FUN 4 dan Perkenalan Panitia Baru KC FUN 5
> 
> Hari Kamis Tanggal 11 Mei 2017
> 
> Pukul 12.00 - 14.00
> 
> Tempat GIGGLE BOX ALAM SUTERA / ONOKABE ( tergantung availability )
> 
> AGENDA :
> ...


jadi neeh ber 5 aja.... yakin?

----------


## Yancedoang

> jadi neeh ber 5 aja.... yakin?


Hem dia mah gitu, ayo sih om capt apa perlu saya jemput nih pakai air bus tp patas AC ya merknya ahahahahahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Berangkatttttt.... see you all at giggle box

----------

